#ubuntustudio 2010-03-22
<giacomo_c> im trying to install ubuntu studio, but after i select install ubuntu studio from the cd, my laptop screen just goes white and gets really bright
<giacomo_c> this used to happen with the 5.04 cd, and i had to add some stuff about vga or something for it to work
<giacomo_c> but i don't remember what
<vlada> what should I do in order to run ubuntustudio along with some other distribution?
<astraljava> vlada: Same as with any other way of dual-booting. Prepare some space on an extra partition, and let grub make its modifications so that they're both bootable. Nothing more to it.
<vlada> Do I need ubuntu installation disk, or just what can be downloaded from ubuntustudio website (there is no live testing, so I coudn't see what's in there)
<astraljava> You'll do fine with the one on the ubuntustudio website, I'm afraid there still is no live-cd so you're out of luck there.
<astraljava> vlada: If you're running plain ubuntu, you can try out the tools and stuff by installing the packages there, it's all in the same repository.
<vlada> thanks
<astraljava> No prob. :)
<vlada> no... I'm not. Right now, I use sabayon (and gentoo before that).
<astraljava> vlada: Okay, well then you can run vanilla ubuntu live-cd and install the package in that instance. Won't be persistent, of course, but at least you'd get an idea.
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<astraljava> Thank you, holstein :)
<holstein> :)
<holstein> im sure you can do this with the ubuntustudio installer...
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i like the GUI installer on the vanilla live CD's
<astraljava> Each to their own. I don't. :)
<holstein> as far as choosing where, and if you want grub to install
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-23
<mrman> hello
<mrman> hello?
<mrman> hello??
<mrman> anyone therE?
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-24
<edakiri> Neither openmovieeditor (as compiled in kubuntu) nor kino support the QT video files made by my digital camera.  Software recommendations?
<tarzeau> edakiri: lives?
 * edakiri looks at lives
<edakiri> Nope.  Not lives.
<edakiri> libquicktime is getting recent changes in CVS, it will attempt compiling and perhaps building of openmovieeditor
<astraljava> edakiri: If all you need is cut&paste, the mjpegtools might come in to rescue.
<edakiri> astraljava: Hmm.  that may do.  I generally just want to crop them time wise.  hack off the beginning or end.
<astraljava> edakiri: That's what I thought you might do. I haven't used the tools myself, just read the description.
<vlada> is there a way to instal kde3.x libs devel files in ubuntustudio?
<vlada> found it, I guess :)
<joejc> how do i record multiple channels (hardware)?
<waraw> Hello, I would appreciate opinions on whether ubuntu studio would work on a thinkpad T23 (http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T23 ) -- ubuntu seems to work fine on it, will studio?
<joejc> waraw, why wouldnt it?
<waraw> Unsure.  I'm pretty noobish.
<valkyr> If Ubuntu works then Studio will too - Studio is simply Ubuntu with extra media-specific packages as far as I know...
<waraw> I am checking various hardware compat guides
<waraw> Thanks for the info.
<joejc> anyone know an app that can record from 2 usb mics?
<allu2> Hey i have synth plugged in gameport and now iam in kinda "what next" point, i would want to hear something from it :P
<allu2> ubuntu 9.10 if it is any help
<allu2> so anyone?
<allu2> i have problem with Midi synth on gameport I'm running ubuntu 9.10 When i try produce soud from synth I don't hear anything But i would want it to sound like piano :P any one want to help me?
<duncanidaho1> Why would a pdf created with scribus be oversaturated or too bright when opened with acroread but not when opened with document viewer?
<holstein> duncanidaho1: does it look ok when printed with either?
<holstein> could just be however adobe or whoever wrote or adapted acroread to linux
<duncanidaho1> let me try printing hold on
<duncanidaho1> it did print fine with reader from windows
<duncanidaho1> It does print more saturated from acroread.
<holstein> duncanidaho1: yeah, who knows
<holstein> is this a 64-bit system?
<duncanidaho1> yes
<holstein> or something out of the ordinary?
<holstein> could be something like that going on
<duncanidaho1> well, it's nothing i can't work around i guess
<holstein> since the document viewer got decent pdf support
<holstein> i havent been installing acroread
<holstein> BUT ive never ran acroread on a 64bit system
<duncanidaho1> well i tried it out to begin with because document viewer kept printing with double the margin than it showed on screen
<holstein> this is kind of old
<holstein> but did you find http://forums.adobe.com/thread/395348
<duncanidaho1> interesting.  I did use a png.  How in the world did you find that?
<duncanidaho1> you're good.
<holstein> :)
<holstein> its from june 08 though
<holstein> you would think a fix would be in there by now
<duncanidaho1> ok, I'm gonna go eat.  Thanks for your help.
<holstein> anytime duncanidaho1 , good luck
<holstein> allu2: you still around?
<holstein> how about joejc ?
<joejc> ?
<holstein> hey
<holstein> did you sort out using 2 usb mics?
<joejc> hi
<joejc> no
<holstein> i would suggest...
<joejc> i havnt even bought them yet so...
<holstein> looking into if jack supports multiple usb audio devices
<holstein> i looked into it a while back, and it looked like it didnt
<holstein> BUT that was at least 2 years ago
<holstein> ive seen stereo USB mics
<holstein> since you havent bought anything yet
<holstein> i would suggest..
<holstein> http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1901
<holstein> something like that gives you a little more bang for the buck
<holstein> and flexibility
<holstein> and you should google around, but i have heard its plug and play with jack
<holstein> and ive heard good things about the preamps and the built-in mics
<holstein> couple folks over at #opensourcemusicians have them
<holstein> that would be a good start for you too allu2
<holstein> there is a podcast there to help get started with using jack
<holstein> and software synths
 * holstein BBL
<allu2> holstein, ok thanks
<vlada> is rtirq script packed somewhere for ubuntustudio?
<ScottL> vlada, you can always "sudo apt-get install rtirq" or whatever the package is
<ScottL> apparently it's named "rtirq-init"
<vlada> ScottL, thanks ;) This was a late reply because I was tweaking my rtirq settings. A big thanks anyway ;)
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-25
<waraw> I have ub9.04 on my system now but was going to do a fresh install from dvd.  For some reason it refuses to boot.  However it does recognize the disk and offers to run the ubuntustudio install for me from there; will this work properly?
<waraw> refuses to boot from the dvd, that is.
<holstein> waraw: what are you trying to install?
<holstein> a lucid daily?
<waraw> nope.  wanted to do a fresh install of koala.  burned the iso.
<holstein> i would suggest trying a lucid daily
<holstein> its beta
<holstein> and weeks from final status
<holstein> and it will be supported for 5 years
<holstein> maybe that will clear up for .iso issue as well
<waraw> well I went ahead and proceded with the distrib upgrade; it is applying the changes now.  so hopefully it will boot/blossom into a proper u.s. install
<waraw> am still a newbie so forgive me if i'm not up to tackling dalies yet
<holstein> np
<holstein> good luch
<holstein> luck*
<waraw> thanks!
<valkyr> How do I sort 2 packages that are broken. Update manager says they're trying to overwrite files provided by the packages they're meant to be upgrading.  I'm going round in circles now not finding any way to remove them (because that would cause a huge dependent package to be removed too which I certainly don't want), or otherwise force installation...
<astraljava> valkyr: Which packages are these, and what version of *buntu [Studio] are you using?
<valkyr> audacious-plugins + audacious-plugins-extra on Karmic. They're from a 3rd party resository which updated a shed-load of other packages fine
<astraljava> valkyr: Without having a look at these properly, I'd say the packages are broken. Can you do an update on CLI, and pastebin the results?
<valkyr> is there any way to remove a package without remove any dependencies? It says ubuntustudio-audio will be removed if I remove them, which is a massive package that I need
<astraljava> valkyr: Only the meta-package will get removed, and it can be re-installed afterwards by all means.
<valkyr> The strange thing is though - it says that package will be removed even when I force to keep the original version
<valkyr> of the audacious packages
<valkyr> ahh. I was wondering about that. I guess I can remove it no problem then.
<valkyr> Sorted. Removed and then installed the new version no problem.
<astraljava> valkyr: Glad you got it fixed.
<valkyr> Yeah. I think I'll report it to the repository maintainer
<astraljava> valkyr: I'm sure that would be appreciated.
<valkyr> It's a shame to have 1 rogue package spoiling an otherwise flawless collection :)
<astraljava> Happens to the best of 'em. :D
<joejc> whats the best way to record an entire band (vocals guitar bass and drums)?
<_dreamy> does anyone knows how i can find an equalizer for the whole system ?
<_dreamy> i found something on synaptics but im not shure what it was
<_dreamy> it was LDSPA something..
<valkyr> are you using JACK?
<_dreamy> sometimes i use.. i got qjackctl
<_dreamy> but i dont know if my mp3 player uses it
<_dreamy> i use jack for my usb micro
<_dreamy> valkyr: id be glad with anything that could just equalize...
<_dreamy> specialy my mp3
<valkyr> well there's jackEQ
<valkyr> find an mp3 player with jack support (most should have) and you're set
<_dreamy> oh i get it.. i will only equalize app using jack..
<valkyr> well it's best using JACK because you can route the signal easily from one app to another
<valkyr> load jackEQ + mp3 then connect mp3 to jackEQ and jackEQ to the main output
<valkyr> with qjackctl
<_dreamy> valkyr: ive been whaching those names for ages.. i noticed jack and alsa.. and oss i dont know mutch about those.. id love so mutch to  know if maybe one of those will bring me superior quality
<_dreamy> it seems like theres an option to use on or another..
<Brazucka> Hi there!
<_dreamy> for example, whould i start using jack to play mp3.. for the reazon that it could bring me more quality ?
<Brazucka> Does anyone knows how to setup a Trust TB 4200 tablet on Ubuntu Studio?
<valkyr> if you mean actual sound quality.... I doubt it. I can almost guarantee they'll all sound exactly the same - it's just the way they work and what they work with that's different
<_dreamy> valkyr: id like to ask this too... do u think that linux has superiour sound quality... generaly.. maybe for musicans?
<_dreamy> im very glad with the way my mp3 sound, i got nothing to complain, specialy comparing with windows , but i just thought i could ask
<_dreamy> * musicians
<_dreamy> maybe its better or has good has the macs
<valkyr> again, no... sound quality is down to your sound card mostly, and it'll sound almost identical on whatever platform you run it on, unless you happen to find an unusually badly implemented driver or something
<_dreamy> ok
<_dreamy> that was nice info ;)
<_dreamy> ive been wondering for ages .. what the amount of Hz  do .. :S
<_dreamy> i always choose the higher number
<valkyr> that's the number of "snapshots" per second. If you record at 44.1khz, then the recorder checks the signal 44,100 times a second and stores what it is.
<_dreamy> k
<valkyr> so it's kinda like like frame-rate on video
<valkyr> also, it happens to relate to the highest frequency (pitch) that can be stored... which is the record Hz divided by 2
<_dreamy> am i ok with the Highes number ? it what i felt like choosing
<valkyr> so recording at 44,100hz you can recording sounds up to 22,050hz
<_dreamy> interesting
<valkyr> which is a bit above what most people's ears go up to :)
<_dreamy> the last i got "higher" its 1920000
<_dreamy> 192000
<valkyr> if you can record higher then there's no reason not to
<_dreamy> k i understand it..
<valkyr> it'll take up about 5 times the disk space though
<_dreamy> interesting
<_dreamy> valkyr: ty for mentionig about jackeq it looks awesome, do u think it could equalize or "pre equalize"  the sound coming form my usb micro ?
<valkyr> from a recording input?
<_dreamy> i think so , its a usb micro
<_dreamy> connectable to jack
<valkyr> I don't know what a usb micro is, but you should be able to route inputs through JACKeq then out again
<valkyr> I've not really tried that yet though.
<_dreamy> ok, my usb micro is a samson c01u, its a studio recoding podacasting micro.. that connect to the USB port instead of the sound card input
<valkyr> should be possible. does it show up in the audio tab in qjackctl?
<valkyr> in the connections
<_dreamy> yes indeed, and it can do realtime playblack ... instantly without any other software
<_dreamy> i just have to press play to start the jack macnine
<_dreamy> i mean the jack audio connection kit
<valkyr> well just connect the outputs/inputs through jackEQ
<_dreamy> ok ill try
<valkyr> unless you mean to use that at the same time as your sound card, if you have a normal sound card too....
<valkyr> then I'm not sure
<_dreamy> ok
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-26
<lappie> how do i run ubuntustudio from disk?
<holstein> hey lappie
<holstein> you looking for a live CD?
<holstein> of ubuntu studio?
<lappie> yes i wanna check it out b4 i migrate from ubuntu
<lappie> i guess i dl'd the wrong one?
<holstein> lappie: no
<holstein> theres not a live disc
<holstein> for ubuntu studio
<holstein> you can..
<holstein> check out just vanilla ubuntu live
<holstein> and install that
<lappie> vanilla ubuntu?
<holstein> and convert it to ubuntu studio easy enough
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> vanilla = just plain old ubuntu
<lappie> ahh, i have ubuntu 9.10 installed right now, is that the same one ?
<holstein> yup
<lappie> ok so what do i need 2 do?
<holstein> you have just plain old ubuntu
<holstein> well, that depends really
<holstein> what are you planning on doing?
<holstein> with ubuntu studio?
<holstein> audio? video? graphics?
<lappie> animations, art stuff, editing, stuff like that
<lappie> audio as well
<holstein> OK
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<holstein> the packages are the same names in hardy
<holstein> BASICALLY
<holstein> you can install these meta-packages
<holstein> for example
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> that would get you the audio packages
<holstein> like ardour jack software synths
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio-plugins would get you the audio plugins
<lappie> Ahhh i see, so i didnt even need 2 dl the ubuntustudio disk, ah well,
<holstein> most of the popular plugins
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you dont need to
<holstein> the artwork is nice looking though
<holstein> if you get a chance to install it sometime
<holstein> you can install the theming as well, but you dont have to
<holstein> you probably want..
<lappie> so to completely install studio i just open a teminal and type what that page u showd me right?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> lappie: yup
<holstein> BUT..
<holstein> i would suggest
<holstein> open up synaptic
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> and read about the meta-packages
<holstein> and decide for yourself
<lappie> oh nice, i didnt even think about the repos :)
<holstein> the theming is optional
<lappie> good lookin out man, thank you
<holstein> good luck
<lappie> ty
<lappie> off i go :)
<lappie> holy god thats a lot of stuff rofl its STILL going
<ianm_> would it make sense to include Luz in Ubuntu Studio? it's a native GTK app that does live motion graphics / human interaction / wacom tablet 4d drawing / HD video rendering, plus it's just a few megabytes http://vimeo.com/10319510
<rlameiro> sense it makes
<rlameiro> but now just for the 10.10
<Zenker> and its STILL going rofl, holy crap its installing a LOT of stuff
<Zenker> i think i better copy n paste the whole terminal session just incase
<holstein> Zenker: yeah, i should have said it might take a while ;)
<Zenker> rofl its all good though cant wait 2 see all the stuff  :)
<Zenker> what does no CIDSupplement specified for Dotum-bold, defaulting to 0 mean?
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> looks like it might be a bug related to fonts
<Zenker> i just googled it and found that someone had this and they did not have any fonts at all, even the desktop was blank . now im seriously worried :(
<holstein> i bet you'll be fine
<holstein> it could be a font that some software needs
 * Zenker is X
<Zenker> ing his fingers
<Zenker> welp its done and it wants 2 restart. well see how it goes
<holstein> you'll be fine.. do it with confidence :)
<Zenker> Heay holstein everything went just fine as you said ;)
<Zenker> one question though, ive actually installed blender 2.49b and dont need 2.49a b to be short n sweet is better. when i attempt to uninstall a it says that ubuntustudio-graphics is a dependent of blender, also ubuntustudio-graphics has many other dependents. what should i do?
<astraljava> Zenker: ubuntustudio-graphics is a meta-package, and nothing depends on that, so you can safely uninstall blender 2.49a and not lose any other packages, other than the said meta-package.
<Zenker>  i found a script that will change the background in a specific amount of time, how do i use it? here is the script http://pastebin.com/ttkafE87
<filePeter> Hi can I install ubuntu-studio on an existing lvm? And make it use the crypto-swap?
<astraljava> Zenker: Maybe this link will help you? http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Zenker> thank you astraljava im attempting the chmod thingy now :)
<astraljava> filePeter: I think there are some pretty detailed instructions here: http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/install-ubuntu-804-on-lvm2/
<astraljava> filePeter: Though it is a bit outdated, I would assume the process still stands. As with the crypto-swap, I have no idea.
<filePeter> astraljava: Yeah, thank you… I was hoping it to be outdated! ^_^
<filePeter> How come the dvd is 1.5GiG? Which does this fit on a 4.7GiG one?
<astraljava> filePeter: I don't see the problem. It consumes one third of the capacity, so it should fit in just fine. Maybe I didn't understand your question?
<filePeter> astraljava: Gosh! Yeah. I read 5.5GiGs instead of 1.5GiG… Thank you!
<astraljava> filePeter: :)
<jo-erlend> does anyone here use Boss GT-10 with Ubuntu? I'm wondering if it works well. They say you have to install an "advanced driver" for "Mac or PC"...
<rlameiro> i think it is supported
<rlameiro> jo-erlend: http://old.nabble.com/Boss-GT-10-td17674980.html
<rlameiro> search for it on google
<rlameiro>  Boss GT-10 + alsa
<rlameiro> or  Boss GT-10 linux
<jo-erlend> yes, I've read documents saying it's "supported", but that's not sufficient for me.
<jo-erlend> I'm having difficulties finding real tests.
<filePeter> jo-erlend: Looks like it was tested without problems… so wheres the problem?
<jo-erlend> well... There is an application for Windows to save and restore effects, for instance. Is there an alternative for ubuntu? Does it run well with wine?
<jo-erlend> my laptop was also "tested without problems". What they didn't mention, was all the things they never tested, like webcam, audio, suspend and hibernate, bluetooth... Sometimes it's nice to talk to someone with real experience.
<Zenker> where can i find detailed information on the storage device manager? i want 2 know more about all the settings
<xcv> good morning. anybody home? not sure if i've arrived at the proper channel. ubuntustudio 64bit, and yesterday i invoked "update-manager -d" (per http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1) and ran into a couple of issues
<astraljava> xcv: Did you check LP for those issues?
<xcv> no, not sure what LP is
<xcv> i just googled 'LP' -- we're not talking Latin Percussion, right? lol
<astraljava> xcv: https://launchpad.net
<xcv> ahh, got it. thanks :)
<xcv> while i don't see anything on-point on LP, i believe the issues (cpufreq, vpnc) are not ubuntustudio specific; happen to know if there's a beta specific channel? otherwise i'll jump to #ubuntu and go from there :)
<astraljava> xcv: Talk is on #ubuntu+1, if I'm not mistaken.
<xcv> many thanks. have a great day!
<astraljava> xcv: ...because it's still under development, #ubuntu for already released versions.
<astraljava> xcv: Thanks, you too!
<waraw> hi, ubuntnoob question again: any good reason studio would not work with xfce?
<holstein> waraw: i cant speak for xfce
<holstein> but i had a vanilla install
<holstein> i added studio packages to
<holstein> and ran LXDE
<holstein> there shouldnt be any issues with xfce AFAIK
<holstein> xfce will want to use PC-man or whatever instead of nautilus
<holstein> BUT that shouldnt effect any studio apps
<waraw> thanks holstein!
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-27
<Overshade> Hey everyone. I'm looking into setting up my laptop so it will play music for my vent server. Im using INTEL HDA sound card. is there a way around the normal windows way?
<Overshade> Anyone?
<Overshade> Anyone on? I've got a tricky question to ask.
<holstein> Overshade: still around?
<holstein> i got a minute for a tricky question
<holstein> then i gotta run...
<Overshade> Hey, yea I got it answered in the main lobby
<Overshade> Thanks though.
<holstein> Overshade: :)
<damosu> HI, i have a problem i just installed ubuntu studio, and the keyboard and mouse freezes after 10-30 mins, does anybody know how to fix it?
<xcv> greets! ubuntustudio lucid 64bit beta1 (upgrade from karmic) my question -- package policykit-desktop-privileges is or is not included with the distribution by default? my understanding is that policykit-desktop-privileges is installed by default with ubuntu; not sure if it is intentionally omitted in ubuntustudio.
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-28
<timmy54321> hello
<holstein> hey timmy54321
<timmy54321> ive just got ubuntu studio anyone tell me any cool stuff i can try
<holstein> what were you using before timmy54321 ?
<timmy54321> standard ubuntu 9.10
<holstein> OK
<holstein> what are you interested?
<holstein> in doing ?
<holstein> audio/video?
<holstein> graphics?
<timmy54321> all
<holstein> well
<holstein> a couple things...
<holstein> ubuntu studio is no different than ubuntu
<holstein> its just ubuntu with extra software
<timmy54321> apart from the default
<holstein> meta-packages
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> you can find these packages listed there
<holstein> timmy54321: i would suggest starting with some graphics programs
<holstein> the GIMP
<holstein> icescape
<timmy54321> cool
<holstein> NOT that these are easy to use necessarily
<holstein> BUT they are basically click-and-run
<holstein> the audio end takes some configuring
<timmy54321> are you in too your gameing?
<holstein> i do games much
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> i DONT do games much*
<timmy54321> oo i was about to say check out the linux equivalent to steam its called djl
<holstein> i heard about it
<holstein> you use it?
<holstein> how is it?
<timmy54321> yeah im using it now
<timmy54321> its pretty good
<timmy54321> downloads are with out fail theres games ive never seen for linux
<holstein> http://en.djl-linux.org/
<holstein> thats the deal right?
<timmy54321> yeah
<holstein> im doing some testing later today on a box
<holstein> i'll try it
<timmy54321> ok
<patg> Wireless not working ubuntu studio 64bit macbook pro 4,1. boradcom drivers installed according to hardware devices. any help?
<rlameiro> patg: wich kernel?
<patg> um
<patg> latest?
<patg> I just downloaded and instaklled yesterday/todays
<rlameiro> patg: humm
<rlameiro> wich release, the 9.10?
<rlameiro> with the RT kernel
<patg> i think so
<patg> ubuntu studio x64 9.10 1.5GB
<rlameiro> because normally you will need to eneable proprietary drivers
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> well
<patg> i did thaTt
<patg> boradcom drivers are active
<patg> according to hardware manager
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> so what is happening ?
<patg> or whatever its called.
<rlameiro> are you trying to connect and it doesnt work?
<patg> nothing. I have a wired connection atm but when i pull up "network" i enable it, puyt in the essid and pass. then no joy
<rlameiro> or it stays trying to connect forever?
<patg> also there is no network applet in the top panel
<rlameiro> hummm
<rlameiro> that is strange
<patg> it doesnt even flash the icon in the panel.
<patg> it just says ok basically
<rlameiro> i will advise you to install Wicd
<rlameiro> but be carefull
<patg> then nothing
<rlameiro> download it first
<rlameiro> dont use the normal ubuntu install
<patg> sounds frightening
<rlameiro> sudo apt-get install wicd
<rlameiro> try it
<rlameiro> if something goes wrong and you stay withou network
<rlameiro> you can use the install dvd to reinstall the networkmanager
<rlameiro> but maybe try to reboot first to see if its some weird block
<rlameiro> patg: dont be afraid
<rlameiro> reboot the computer, maybe it will help
<rlameiro> i am not so expert in this matter, but normally Wicd is easier network manager
<patg> how do i install just network manager from dvd?
<patg> if it fails?
<patg> also, how do I manualkly add network manager applet?
<patg> this all worked fine under 32 bit GRRRR
<rlameiro> patg: you need to add the cd to the synaptics package manager
<rlameiro> then you search on the cd source for network manager and install it
<rlameiro> patg: I am using 32 bits
<rlameiro> the problems is taht the driver is proprietary, hence people cant build it for the platforms that are needed and make it work fine
<rlameiro> this is not ubuntu/linux fault, but broadcom fault
<rlameiro> patg: you could try to install the 10.04 beta iso
<rlameiro> and see if it works for you
<rlameiro> also it would help people testing it out and file bugs :D
<rlameiro> well, i am going to install th beta now, cya
<patg> is there a 10.4 beta for studio?
<rlameiro> patg: yes
<patg_> Where can I find?
<patg_> (goin mobile) (iPhone)
<patg_> Where is 10.4 beta studio ?
<patg_> Can I upgrade to 10.4?
<patg_> Would 10.4 even possibly fix my wireless issue? Is that more likely than a 32/64 bit issue?
<patg_> (I was in here a short time ago)
<patg_> patg: Would 10.4 even possibly fix my wireless issue? Is that more likely than a 32/64 bit issue?
<patrick__> hello. I am wondering, is there anyone that can help me get wireless working? I am on a frsh instal of ubuntu studio 64bit on a 4,1 macbook pro
<patrick__> no network manager applet, restricted hardware is reporting that the driver is installed (broadcom) and it worked fine under regular ubuntu 32 bit with studio packages on top of it
<patrick__> ive done all updates, even manually added network details in network app. but in "network tools" app it says im using "lo" and that "eth0" and "pan0" dont exist
<vlada> why do I get this error when trying to start "startBristol -jack -b3":
<vlada> Requested Jack drivers, not compiled into bristol
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-21
<gotik_> is it right that lv2rack doesn’t understand midi ports?
<mouse> hi someone knows how to use flash with jack?
<holstein> mouse: several ways
<mouse> i have read some net informations.
<mouse> but before i think its important to say i use jackd and pulse only with jack-sink an source
<holstein> the pulse-jack bridge that falktx wrote would be easy
<mouse> im using that already
<holstein> OK
<holstein> that should do it
<holstein> pulse-jack is not routing flash audio to you're audio device running JACK ?
<holstein> mouse: ^
<mouse> load-module module-jack-source load-module module-jack-sink this was added to pulse default.pa
<mouse> and the other modules were put as comment
<mouse> no its not working
<holstein> this is the one that falk made?
<holstein> for kxstudio
<holstein> the package is actually named pulse-jack
<holstein> ?
<holstein> mouse: for example
<mouse> no this i do not have
<holstein> all i did was add falks PPA
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pulse-jack
<holstein> then, start JACK as normal
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> pulse-jack
<holstein> and pulse 'shows up' in JACK connections
<holstein> i suppose the other thing would be
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> if its record some audio from a flash source
<holstein> you might just want to ask the creator of the content
<holstein> SO, at the same time you are getting permission, you can probably get a higher quality file
<mouse> well i was just checking falks ppa
<mouse> its for kxstudio
<holstein> right
<holstein> mouse: if you'd like
<holstein> join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and ask around
<holstein> OR
<holstein> join #kxstudio
<holstein> im using falks PPA with ubuntu 10.04
<mouse> ah ok thx for your help so far
<holstein> sure, it'll work :)
<holstein> mouse: i know about the sink that you are talking about
<holstein> but i havent ever needed it
<holstein> i can imagine needing even a web browser open on my production machine
<holstein> much less flash
<mouse> i want to preview samplefiles
<holstein> but, you can
<holstein> yeah, i guess i would stop JACK
<holstein> go and do what i need to to
<holstein> download them
<holstein> and get back to JACK
<mouse> i thought of wine
<mouse> using the browser there
<holstein> nah, wine wont do it
<mouse> but there jack also does not work
<holstein> pulse-jack is easy
<mouse> ill try that
<holstein> you could also download them all
<holstein> and preview them in VLC with the JACK plugin added
<holstein> OR audacious
<mouse> yes butdownloading thousands of crap tones to find the one you want..
<holstein> well, you gotta weed through them one way or the other
<mouse> so the jack is installed
<holstein> pulse-jack ?
<mouse> now just restart ff and it works?
<mouse> yep
<holstein> you got JACK running?
<mouse> yes
<holstein> open 'connections'
<mouse> and working fine with hydrogen fe
<holstein> or whatever you use
<holstein> patchage*
<holstein> and then, open a terminal
<holstein> and start the bridge
<holstein> pulse-jack
<holstein> then, you should see something new show up
<holstein> i forget what its called
<holstein> pulse-sink ??
<holstein> something like that^
<holstein> mouse: you might need to route the bridge
<holstein> i cant remember if it auto connects
<holstein> but, yeah, that should be it
<holstein> probably need to restart FF
<mouse> wait a sec
<holstein> mouse: be aware that there are a lot of different packages in that PPA
<mouse> something is wrong with pulse
<mouse> it was running before..now it does not start
<holstein> mouse: pulse-jack kills it
<holstein> and restarts it so JACK can see it
<mouse> yes well pulseaudio is not running
<holstein> mouse: you can restart pulse after stopping jack if you want
<holstein> alt-F2
<holstein> then
<holstein> pulseaudio
<holstein> mouse: do you have it routed properly?
<holstein> the pulse-jack bridge?
<mouse> do i need to revert changes made before in default.pa??
<holstein> mouse: maybe
<holstein> ive never messed about in there
<mouse> i followed instructions in the wiki
<holstein> for?
<holstein> not for falks package
<mouse> pulseaudio through jack
<holstein> thats for the other method
<holstein> that didnt work for you
<holstein> right?
<holstein> mouse: falk is routinely around
<mouse> yes right seems so...load-module module-oss-mmap device="/dev/dsp" sink_name=output source_name=input
<mouse> load-module module-null-sink
<mouse> load-module module-pipe-sink this uncommenting?
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> ive never needed to mess with that at all
<holstein> if its easy to revert
<holstein> i say, go for it
<holstein> because, ive never had anyone say falks bridge didnt 'just work'
<mouse> ok changes reverted..its now working
<holstein> :)
<mouse> so now back to it..so first pulseaudio then pulse-jack
<holstein> mouse: when i used the bridge
<mouse> pulse-jack bridge
<holstein> well, just get JACK running
<holstein> then, starting pulse-jack
<holstein> should do the rest
<holstein> IF you need to restart afterwards
<holstein> OR if pulse doesnt start if you reboot
<holstein> which i had happen
<holstein> you can start it with pulseaudio
<holstein> i made a startup item for it
<holstein> and ive totally spaced mentioning that to falk
<holstein> its probably something on my end
<mouse> so when starting pulseaudio manually it starts
<mouse> also as a daemon
<mouse> when i start pulse-jack
<mouse> it says its running need to stop then pulsejack then failed to load daemon
<mouse> ah playback only works
<mouse> yep now it showed up
<mouse> as a connection in jack
<holstein> yeah, thats the deal
<mouse> let me test
<mouse> hmm..youtube fe still silent :(
<mouse> pulseaudio jack sink is connected with the output
<holstein> mouse: all pulse *should* be routed there
<holstein> is for me
<holstein> well, i gotta grab a nap before the gig
<mouse> pulseaudio meter shows no audio output
<holstein> mouse: check over in #opensourcemusicians
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-23
<b-rock_> greetings ustudio heads:  I have an issue with qjackctl, midi controller and qsynth.  In the alsa tab of qjackctl, I cannot connect my controller output to the qsynth input.  the message bus says "...control change" but the line does not show like normal.  anybody run into this?
<holstein> b-rock_: im not sure exactly what you mean
<holstein> BUT, i routinely use a2jmidid in that scenario
<b-rock_> hi holstein: I am trying to connect the midi controller output to the qsynth input within the alsa tab of qjackctl.  usually there is the line betwn the two showing they are connected, but for me no line appears and qsynth doesn't see that its connected
<holstein> b-rock_: i assume you've restarted everything?
<holstein> b-rock_: check #opensourcemusicians too
<holstein> b-rock_: you have tried to make the line appear?
<holstein> manually connecting?
<b-rock_> oh ok. yeah I did restart and I'm working with the arch distro.  I tried to manually connect and will bring this over to the #opensourcemusicians irc as well.
<b-rock_> I need to check this evening at home to see if the midi driver for qjackctl (set to raw) matches the driver in qsynth (maybe set to alsa_seq).  maybe that makes a difference.
<holstein> b-rock_: lots more MIDI folk over in that channel
<holstein> i dabble in MIDI
<b-rock_> cool I'll check over there. thanks holstein.
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-24
<xiaowangwang> hello
<xiaowangwang> my name wang
<ailo> Hello xiaowangwang, welcome to the ubuntustudio channel.
<xiaowangwang> 3q
<xiaowangwang> one question is: can i used a usb input keyboard (musical) with the music programs?
<ailo> Sure. Most keyboards will work with generic drivers.
<ailo> xiaowangwang, Once you plug in the keyboard it should automatically appear as a alsa midi device. You can use qjackctl to route the keyboard to different programs.
<ailo> xiaowangwang, Are you thinking of a specific brand of keyboards?
<xiaowangwang> are sure?  I am only student.  The usb keyboards for music are near $200
<ailo> xiaowangwang, You can check here for different brands: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<ailo> xiaowangwang, Also, if you go to the website of the device you are interested of, see if they mention if the device will work without drivers. If it will work without drivers, it will work on Linux. Because of usb 1.1 standard compliancy.
<xiaowangwang> i say thankyou!
<ailo> xiaowangwang, no problem
<MeraX> Hey, im looking for an option to map the audio of a program with stereo sound to to just one audiooutput (which should not be the jack of the front speakers, but e.g. for the back oder mid speakers)  of my intern 7.1 soundcard.
<ailo> MeraX, You want to keep the signal stereo, but only assign to one stereo output? Are you using pulseaudio for this?
<MeraX> yes, yes
<ailo> MeraX, Are you using Ubuntu Studio? Or regular Ubuntu? Which version?
<MeraX> regular Ubuntu lucid
<ailo> MeraX, I think all of that should be possible to control from "Sound Preferences", which you find from the volume control
<ailo> The tab "hardware", there is "setting for the selected device", right?
<ailo> That should be set to stereo, either stereo duplex, or stereo output, whether you want to be able use inputs or not
<MeraX> ailo, okay
<holstein> theres an advanced pulse thingy
<ailo> And in the tab "Output" you should be able to choose between front and back connector
<holstein> pavucontrol
<holstein> ^ if that is helpful
<ailo> holstein, It seems to hold the exact same configurations. I'm thinking that will become obsolete, once we include the volume indicator to Ubuntu Studio
<MeraX> i can only choose between Analog Output and Analog Headphones
<holstein> ailo: i hope so
<ailo> MeraX, I think those should be the two
<holstein> might be more integrated in maverick anyways
<ailo> MeraX, Just trying myself, I have the same two options, and "headphone" should be the front jack
<MeraX> ah, misanderstanding, i dont mead the front jack on pc, i mean the front of 5.1 sourround sound
<ailo> MeraX, Ok. But, you should have only stereo after making sure the device is set to stereo. I haven't investigated further, by testing. I assume pulsaudio takes good care of that configuration, so that all applications send their channels to only two outputs.
<MeraX> okay, but my aim is to send one application to one output and an other application to an other output. I should have mention this before
<ailo> MeraX, Ah, that's a little trickier, at least with pulseaudio, I think.
<ailo> MeraX, Did you try jack? What applications will you be using?
<MeraX> I want to use two Oracl Virtualboxes
<ailo> Two virtualboxes, with each having it's own output.
<MeraX> ailo, yes, thats what i want :)
<MeraX> ailo, VirtualBox supports Alsa, OSS and Pulse audo drivers
<ailo> Ok, I was just installing it again to find out. You don't have two audio cards by any chance?
<MeraX> no
<ailo> holstein, Have you much experience from pulseaudio - jack?
<holstein> pulse-jack
<holstein> a little
<holstein> MeraX: you could check that out
<holstein> a lot of overhead though
<holstein> get JACK running on the actual box
<holstein> well... that wont get seperate outs though
<holstein> from the VM's
<ailo> holstein, He would want to route to different pulseaudio outputs. I'm wondering if that can be done using jack.
<holstein> MeraX: pulse has networking capabilities
<holstein> maybe you could do that
<holstein> as if you have 3 seperate boxes
<MeraX> okay, howto?
<MeraX> would it be much easier if purchase an usb-soudadapter for 4€?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> MeraX: i dont do much like that with pulse
<holstein> i only know it *can*
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> has lots of useful networking capabilies
<ailo> With pulseaudio at least you can route two applications to different soundcards using pavucontrol.
<ailo> That is btw the only difference I see between pavucontrol and "Sound Preferences"
<ailo> Other than looks
<MeraX> but i cant just send each virtualbox to jack?
<holstein> depends on how Vbox is with JACK
<holstein> i dont think its going to support it
<holstein> as a rule
<holstein> pro audio/video is not something to do in VM
<MeraX> (20:07:01) MeraX:
<MeraX> VirtualBox supports Alsa, OSS and Pulse audo drivers
<holstein> so, why have JACK support?
<MeraX> yes
<holstein> BUT, it might
<ailo> Doesn't seem like VB has jack capability.
<MeraX> is there a chance to send one virtual box do jack via e.g. OSS ant the other via Pulse?
<holstein> i wouldnt think so...
<holstein> MeraX: so...
<holstein> tell me exactly what you want to do?
<holstein> in the most broad sense
<holstein> seems like you're comfortable buying hardware if necessary
<holstein> thats good
<holstein> you might need to...
<ailo> Two cards would solve the problem, no doubt.
<MeraX> okay I want to have two virtual boxes, each with ubuntu running to play music from varius sources like vlc, rythembox, firefox in them and then to send their signals to a simple external mixer to change between the sources and to have the possibility to listen to the sound of whats playing in firefox via headphones while the sound of the second virtalbox is connected to the big speakers
<ailo> MeraX, Why are you using Virtualbox for this?
<holstein> yeah, i think i would use just a couple different browsers maybe
<holstein> OR multiple VLC instances
<holstein> personally, i dont think that use case justifies the overhead of Vbox
<holstein> there are several nice DJ setups
<holstein> idjc
<holstein> ailo: whats the big one?
<holstein> mixxx?
<holstein> something like that
<ailo> I haven't used them myself, but there seems to be a couple of nice ones
<holstein> MeraX: i have a few sound cards
<holstein> one im thinking of in particular
<holstein> presents itself to JACK with 4 outs
<holstein> 2 for the main outs
<ailo> Jack would be best to use. VLC will work with jack, however, browser is another story. Unless using the pulseaudio jack bridge
<holstein> and 2 for the headphones
<MeraX> but i was looking especially way to use browsers for mixing
<holstein> BUT, it should be easy, in theory, to find soemthing that routes to the headphones for monitoring
<holstein> and the main outs for playback
<holstein> DJ's do that routinely
<holstein> MeraX: you would still have pulse
<holstein> pulse has level controls
<MeraX> but you say with a second soundcards it would work with pulse and Virtualbox?
<holstein> http://www.mixxx.org/
<holstein> MeraX: nope
<holstein> i say
<holstein> in the software
<holstein> something easy
<holstein> with pulse
<holstein> running natively
<MeraX> hmm
<holstein> where you monitor what is upcoming
<holstein> in headphones
<azm> I don't get sound in browser in rt kernel + pulse-jack bridge anyone have experience with it ?
<holstein> while a 'main' signal
<holstein> its pumping out the the 'house'
<azm> guess will have to wait tfor falktx
<holstein> azm: are you routed properly in JACK?
<holstein> azm: is this isolated to the -rt kernel?
<ailo> MeraX, I think with two sound cards, you can use pavucontrol to route to two different soundcards, but it's not as handy as using dj mixing software.
<holstein> what RT kernel?
<holstein> the -rt one from karmic/lucid?
<azm> holstein, it isw isolated, Im not sure if IM routed properly
<azm> *Im
<holstein> azm: SO, with a generic kernel
<holstein> all is good?
<MeraX> holstein, yeah, im understanding, how you would set it up, i will think about it.
<azm> yep
<ailo> MeraX, With jack you could route to the different outputs of your soundcard instead
<holstein> azm: is the performance increase worth the hassle?
<holstein> azm: there was an issue with the pulse-jack bridge and RT
<holstein> most folks just use -generic
<azm> holstein, I do not have any xruns sofar so yes
<holstein> or -lowlatency
<holstein> azm: i would suggest trying lowlatency
<MeraX> ailo, is there something to route from pulse to jack?
<holstein> MeraX: pulse-jack
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> if your card doesnt present 2 sets of outs to JACK
<holstein> you wont get what you need
<holstein> AND
<holstein> you have the overhead of JACK
<holstein> and you really dont need that either
<holstein> azm: let me rephrase
<holstein> pulse-jack is not supported by the -rt or -realtime kernels
<holstein> BUT, -lowlatency should be very similar in quality
<azm> well ok
<azm> I can try
<azm> just not sure if nvidia will work properly
<ailo> MeraX, I think you could try using pulse-jack bridge first. On my soundcard there is 6 outputs to choose from
<holstein> azm: with -lowlatency?
<holstein> -lowlatency is more like -generic
<azm> ye, I just installed nvidia for rt with falktx help
<holstein> IF the drivers work in -realtime, you should have an better chance in -lowlatency
<azm> so Im kinda sad :)
<azm> not big deal
<azm> I can try now
<holstein> nah, its not
<azm> and ask him later
<holstein> it should be easy to install the drivers with that kernel
<holstein> nothing special i mean
<MeraX> just one other idea: If im running an application which uses 5.1 surroud sound there are 6 controller to control each of the 6 channels. But if a program only uses stereo there are just 2 of them. So if there is a chance to mixup virtualbox virtually to 5.1, i could mute the front outputs of one and the back outputs of the other virtualbox and every think would be fine
<ailo> I guess so
<holstein> MeraX: you might want to try mythbuntu forums or the IRC channel
<holstein> we dont really deal much with surround here
<ailo> Surround is really just a standard way to route to many outputs.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> if the outputs are there
<holstein> in JACK or pulse
<holstein> you should be able to route to them however you want
<holstein> still, i think JACK and/or Vbox are way overkill for what you are trying to do
<MeraX> i will think about it and figure it out. so thanks a lot for your help.
<holstein> MeraX: anytime
<holstein> im sure you can find a solution
<holstein> probably without having an extra sound card too :)
<MeraX> i'm, too, its linux, its free
<MeraX> bye
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-25
<esox1> hello what is the difference between jackd1 and jackd2 ?
<holstein> esox1: most of the changes are subtle
<holstein> i would say
<holstein> unless something you have is not compaitble with JACK2
<holstein> you want it
<holstein> esox1: i would suggest finding a live distro
<holstein> with JACK2
<holstein> test it with your gear
<holstein> then go from there
<holstein> AVlinux im pretty sure
<holstein> KXstudio has JACK2
<holstein> i use the KXstudio PPA to have JACK2 and other goodies in my ubuntustudio 10.04 install
<esox1> holstein: in fact I want to compile Ingen and I have this error message, I think it is because it needs to be compiled against jackd1 http://pastebin.com/Tbpx2px0
<esox1> holstein: you have th exact wording of this ppa ?
<holstein> esox1: sorry
<holstein> i have a session here ina bit
<holstein> and im running late :/
<holstein> esox1: ask in #opensourcemusicians :)
<holstein> falktx is the maintainer of the PPA's i mentioned
<esox1> hello, I try to install jackd1 0.120 debs but I have a nightmare with dependencies
<esox1> could someone help
<azm> what means 0.120
<azm> ?
<azm> are you using synaptic
<azm> esox1, why this particular version ?
<esox1> azm: to build ingen
<esox1> azm: I need to instal those deb https://launchpad.net/~blablack/+archive/music-prod/+buildjob/2332985
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2332985 not found
<azm> ingen does not work with lastest jack one or two ?
<cl3tUs> Hello everyone!  I needed some advice.  I just purchased a Line 6 HD500.  I can use this to record on my computer, but hte main problem is that I don't know what to hook it into.  Do I need to buy a hardware card that will interface with my unit or some firewire device?
<cl3tUs> Hello everyone!  I needed some advice.  I just purchased a Line 6 HD500.  I can use this to record on my computer, but hte main problem is that I don't know what to hook it into.  Do I need to buy a hardware card that will interface with my unit or some firewire device?
<azm> cl3tUs, that is multieffect
<azm> ?
<cl3tUs> azm - yes.
<cl3tUs> If I understand correctly, it's designed to plug right into a computer and record using hte effects and such on the pedal.
<cl3tUs> so no plugins (effects) needed from a program, which is what I wanted.
<cl3tUs> The prob is, I don't know exactly what I need to hook it into.  Someone said if I got a firewire device, I can run the pedal into the device, then into the computer and be g2g.
<azm> cl3tUs, please feel free to join #opensourcemusicians they will hep you. I need to to go now.
<azm> sorry
<azm> this channel is quite silent most of the time
<cl3tUs> hy crysaz
<cl3tUs> would you have some way of helping me out?
<esox1> azm: ingen needs 0.120 and doesn't like jackd2. It needs jack sessions as fara as I kno
<esox1> know
<azm> esox1, that sounds kinda strange. What is so special on this version of jack ?
<esox1> azm: don't know... for qure it doesn't like jackd2, can't compile it on jackd2
<esox1> azm: here is what happens when compiling ingen http://pastebin.com/atFFeJzP
<azm> esox1, maybe you could try asking in #jack
<esox1> azm: I'l try that thanks
<azm> np
<azm> also there are no stable modular synthesizers in wild ?
<esox1> azm: not as good as this one, I'm used to reaktor
<azm> esox1, do you have some samples with using ingen ?
<azm> you created
<esox1> azm: what do you mean ?
<azm> what I said
<azm> :)
<azm> some music created with help of using ingen software
<azm> how is it different from audio processing in ardour eg. ?
<azm> Im just watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unM7bd0GZ0Y
<azm> and i thing it could be done without it as well
<holstein> esox1: relavant?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479683
<esox1> holstein: maybe you could tell me how to add this ppa on synaptics... https://launchpad.net/~blablack/+archive/music-prod/+buildjob/2332985
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2332985 not found
<holstein> esox1: let me look
<holstein> i wouldnt add that PPA
<holstein> you dont want to change/depricate a large piece of your system
<holstein> for one package
<holstein> then, you'll run into problems with other packages soon
<esox1> holstein: how can I install those 0.120 debs...
<holstein> esox1: severaly ways
<holstein> several*
<holstein> you can just DL
<holstein> then
<holstein> and click on them
<holstein> OR
<holstein> add the ppa
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~blablack/+archive/music-prod
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:blablack/music-prod
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> BUT
<esox1> holstein: but ?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/latest/
<holstein> its in there ^^
<holstein> read https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa/
<holstein> i would suggest going with this PPA
<holstein> falk is around a lot
<holstein> i dont know the other guy
<esox1> holstein: cool but the libasoud on synaptics is too old...:(
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-26
<justinepaula1> hello
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-27
<azm> does someone get flash artifacts after flash ?
<azm> I have to reboot pc to dismiss it
<ailo__> azm, What system are you on?
<azm> ailo__, ubuntu studio
<ailo__> azm, Which version. 10.04, 10.10?
<azm> lastest
<azm> 10.10
<ailo__> azm, Natty?
<ailo__> Ok
<ailo__> I never had that. What kind of graphic card do you have?
<azm> nividia quadro NVS 140M
<ailo__> azm: Have you tried any 3d, openGL applications on it for a while? Is everything else working fine? Only flash fgives you problems?
<azm> ailo__, yea it seems like its flash restricted, but have to say I only tried blender
<azm> also quake live works fine
<ailo__> My graphic cards have all died pretty fast, but I used to play a lot of 3d games in the past. One thing that would happen was that 3d games graphics would get corrupted, but regular Desktop graphics was fine
<ailo__> azm, Have you tried Gnash? Would that work for you?
<azm> uh,gnash was unusable last time I checked
<azm> but it was quite an awhile
<azm> I can see the 8.9 version was just released
<azm> I could try it
<ailo> azm, Where do the artifacts appear btw? The toplevel of the screen, so it blocks everything else?
<azm> ailo, well it can be seen only If I drag white space on it
<azm> if its dark it cannot be seen
<azm> so eg If I watch movie the white spaces are filled with flash video stuck somewhere in bacground normally invisible on my dark workspace
<azm> *background
<ailo> Evenly all over the screen?
<azm> nope, it depends how big was the initial flash video
<azm> its exactly same size
<azm> if it is small ad then it appears on the same position as the ad
<ailo> But it's opacified? You can see through it?
<ailo> Or, the other way around. I'm not sure about that term.
<azm> it is not
<azm> I cant see thru it
<azm> it as picture
<ailo> I would guess it is somehow related to the hardware, or the drivers. It doesn't sound like anything I've seen happen before
<ailo> I guess you could try installing another version of Ubuntu on another partition, or another OS even, to see if it changes.
<ailo> Unless you added something to the Desktop graphics, like some custom Compiz thing
<azm> nope no effects
<azm> well its not big deal
<azm> most of the time it works
<azm> it not reproducible it seems
<ailo> I guess it could be a bug in the drivers that only affects flash flashplayer
<azm> possibly
<azm> Im using proprietary so I could switch to open source drivers
<holstein> azm: ive seen artifacts
<holstein> on PPC buntu
<holstein> and some other janky half-supported video hardware
<holstein> flash is a dog
<holstein> but my money is on the graphics drivers
<azm> holstein, have you tried gnash?
<azm> if it is usable
<holstein> azm: at that time
<holstein> and probably still
<holstein> that was the only option for flash in PPC
<holstein> was kinda if-y back then
<holstein> but, i avoid flash succesfully 80% of the time :)
<azm> yea, maybe they get better now
<azm> well I cant avoid flash if I want to watch youtube
<azm> and vimeo
<holstein> you can contact them
<holstein> and suggest they use another format ;)
<azm> html5
<mlpug> things went well as far as I dealt with time signatures 4/4 only
<mlpug> now my track is 6/8 and I cant get things right so that hydrogen and rosegarden are aligned and scores outputted from rosegarden would make sense
<esox> Hello, herre is my problem : I'm using ingen and the midi in/out of ingen appear under the MII tab of jack, all other software/hardware MIDI in/out are under the ALSA tab... how to connect those 2 stuf ?
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-19
<Splooshie123> Why are there 22 lurkers but no one is talking?
 * Splooshie123 is watching
 * Splooshie123 is still watching
 * Splooshie123 is getting bored of watching
 * Splooshie123 is going over to the forum channel
<voodoor> I'm running 'regular' 11.10, ALSA works and I've killed PA but I cannot get JACK to start
<voodoor> I seem to remember the login sound thing could cause this if that isn't disabled?
<voodoor> or am I making that up?
<ailo> voodoor: I don't think the login sound would affect jack
<ailo> Do you have multiple devices?
<ailo> voodoor: Why have you killed PA btw?
<voodoor> ailo, Dojn't think that it - I'm selecting the device under qjackctl (hw:1 as it is)
<voodoor> PA can only get in the way I'd have thought
<voodoor> I've installed the PA jack plugin but that hasn't helped
<ailo> voodoor: If you don't want PA to be run as a sink to jack, you don't need the PA jack plugin
<techquila> Hi all, I'm having a very peculiar thing going on thats got me stumped and I'm hoping someone maybe able to shed some light on the problem for me... The problem started a few days ago, and I can't be sure but feel it may be related to an update.  The issue is that YouTube will not load on any browser, nor will any embedded youtube clips load.  I don't think its related to Flash as I can view any other flash site with no problem;
<techquila>  however in saying that by uninstalling and re-installing flash the site will load and work for a few minutes before same problem occurs again.   I have not blocked the site on my machine, nor at the router.
<ailo> voodoor: Could you post the error message here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<ailo> techquila: That does souns peculiar. I would ask on http://ubuntuforums.org/.
<techquila> i'll try that then thank you ailo
<ailo> techquila: Perhaps this category http://ubuntuforums.org/
<ailo> Sorry..
<ailo> techquila: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<ailo> voodoor: I would like to see the output from jack. It would help to see what the problem could be
<ailo> voodoor: You could just copy the text from "Messages" in qjackctl
<ailo> techquila: It does sound like a flash problem though. It's the same plugin for all of the browsers, and it depends largely on the site how flash works
<ailo> Since it's the same problem with all the browsers.. At least some of the available browsers are quite different from each other
<techquila> Yea on the surface it does I guess... that was my first thought.. but I'm trialling html5 on firefox, and the fact that the page won't even load let alone the videos leads me to believe otherwise
<techquila> its certainly isolated to this local machine though as i've tried other machines
<techquila> *on the same network
<techquila> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11778542#post11778542
<techquila> ...anyways.. off to a funeral now so I'll await a response on the forums.  thanks for your help ailo
<ailo> Well, I wasn't helping much. And I'm having a graphics bug. How do I load history with irssi?
<ailo> Anways, time for me to disappear as well.
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-20
<damit23> hey all ..
<damit23> i upgraded from hardy heron to 10.10 and now my maudio 1010lt is no longer outputting audio
<damit23> its detected fine and alsamixer/envy24control work as expected .. in the sound preferences i get only combinations of digital input / digital output / digital surround but no analogue
<CFHowlett> http://forums.m-audio.com/showthread.php?21403-Setting-up-1010lt-in-ubuntu
<CFHowlett> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSVx56WMsHc
<damit23> tnx CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> no problems
<damit23> hm stange nothing its like the players and things that make noise are doing there job
<damit23> but there is just nothing comming out and envy24controls vu meters are not jumping
<damit23> if i apt-get install linux-rt will that install every thing i need to test it under the RT kernel?
<damit23> CFHowlett, i tried via audacious which is pretty clear about which card/mixer/mixer element its trying to use so it must be something to do with the module in 2.6.32
<CFHowlett> damit23   rt is built for low/no lag uses.  I'm not sure it'll address your interface issues.  When I've run Ubuntu studio on the normal kernel, my options still appeared...
<CFHowlett> sadly, my help must be limited.  I'm one of those weird LTS only users, so I'm still on 10.04 ...
<damit23> im sure the dist upgrade thingy said 10.10 is LTS :)
<CFHowlett> 10.10 is NOT LTS.  sorry.  10.04 is current LTS.  12.04 is the next LTS.
<holstein> yeah.. 10.04... 12.04
<holstein> damit23: the thingy didnt say 10.10 lts
<damit23> i swear it did lol !!!
<holstein> nope
<damit23> maybe its confused in hardy heron
<holstein> nah.. 8.04 is LTS.. that would upgrade to 8.10 or 10.04
<holstein> i dont upgrade though.. sometimes i try it to test the path, then i fresh install right after
<damit23> ok well i am going to try 2.6.31 RT
<damit23> this is a dead horsy i think .. normally as soon as you modprobe the ice1712 module you hear a chime play and it never happened either
<holstein> from what i hear, you just select it in JACK and start it up
<holstein> you might be trying to do too much
<damit23> i am just trying to use it directly on alsa
<holstein> folks in the #opensourcemusicians channel have that hardware
<holstein> damit23: yeah? .. not sure how that works
<holstein> i would just select it in alsamixer
<holstein> i would try and disable the other cards in the bios
<holstein> i would try installing pavucontrol
<holstein> could be the implementaion of pulse
<holstein> 8.04 is *quite* different
<damit23> yeah its free of pulse
<holstein> cool
<holstein> it didnt come that way
<damit23> i might of removed it
<holstein> i would look into what you did to make it pulse-free and make sure you didnt break functionality
<damit23> it was like 8 years ago or something
<holstein> i have both pulse and non-pulse systems
<holstein> both have issues
<holstein> damit23: you should have pulse if you just upgraded to 10.04
<holstein> if you upgraded, and didnt do anything to *not* have pulse, you probably have pulse
<holstein> you can try the 12.04 live CD
<holstein> you can try reinstalling
<damit23> yeah btw sorry i was wrong it did upgrade me to 10.04 not 10.10
<holstein> damit23: right.. i never thought it was 10.10 ;)
 * damit23 slaps him self with a iron hammer
<holstein> anyways.. theres no reason to avoid pulse, unless you have a reason
<holstein> i would try with pulse, from a live CD, or try JACK just to see some sound come out ot the hardware
<damit23> ok i have not tried jack but jack is just going to use alsa as the back end
<CFHowlett> holstein   on 10.04, he'd need the rt kernel to run jack, would he not?
<holstein> i assure you more that one person in #opensourcemusicians uses that hardware in ubuntu
<holstein> CFHowlett: wouldnt *need* it
<holstein> to get lower latency sure
 * damit23 install qjackctl
<holstein> damit23: ?
<holstein> you should have it man
<holstein> if you had ubuntustudio
<CFHowlett> exactly
<holstein> and you upgraded to ubuntustudio 10.04
<holstein> if you dont, you dont have ubuntustudio, or you didnt have it
<holstein> which is fine, im not saying you need to leave
<holstein> im just trying to provide you with support for the hardware you are saying doesnt work
<damit23> it was ubuntustudio ifirc
<holstein> and i feel like it might be due to some customizations, or some misunderstanding as to what software you are actually running
<damit23> aha
<damit23> suspending pulseaudio is the key
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> so, you have pulseaudio then?
<damit23> absolutely
<damit23> yeah after the upgrade from hardy heron
<damit23> well this is a relief ;]
<holstein> you might want to check out the 12.04 live CD
<holstein> 12.04 is out and stable next month
<holstein> you might want to be using the current system
<holstein> no reason to get used to 10.04 and use it for a year or so past EOL
<holstein> the 12.04 core will be getting updates for 5 years
<damit23> well thats certainly compelling
<CFHowlett> absolutely agree on that point.
<holstein> i mean, im using 10.04 on my production machine, but im going to 12.04 ASAP
<damit23> so i am guessing there must be something missing from pulse to not be showing me the analogue options
<holstein> damit23: pavucontrol mabye
<CFHowlett> damit23   have you ever run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> i dont know anyone that doesnt use JACK with that card
<damit23> thats exactly what i did to go from 8.0.4 to 10.04 CFHowlett
<holstein> yeah, you can do that if you like
<damit23> which by the way went flawlessly .. congrats devs -bow-
<holstein> but, i would personally want a fresh install
<CFHowlett> damit23   nope.  dist-release will upgrade a release.  dist-upgrade will only upgrade packages for that distro.
<damit23> ok i did it through the gui
<CFHowlett> damit23   just for fun, try these in your terminal:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<damit23> it said -distribution upgrade-  and said it was going to upgrade to 10.04 so that is a 'dist-release upgrade' then i take it
<damit23> mplayer -ao pulse blabla.mp3 does not work either
<holstein> i dont think pulse works that way
<holstein> i would just open up vlc and try it
<holstein> i would try something other than an .mp3
<holstein> if sound works, then its likely a codec thing
<damit23> heh
<damit23> vlc outputs nothing on either pulse or alsa
<holstein> OK... with the mp3?
<damit23> yup
<holstein> i feel confident we can get you playing an audio file
<holstein> damit23: can you try and ogg? or a wav? you have sound otherwise, correct?
<damit23> surely lol i just did with jack as the sound server
<holstein> damit23: jack has to be configured properly
<holstein> then VLC has to be configured to use JACK
<holstein> OR, you need a JACK friendly player
<holstein> JACK is not something you just fire up and use
<damit23> yeah thats not a problem
<holstein> damit23: yeah?
<damit23> jack just suspends pulse
<holstein> correct
<damit23> and it works as expected
<holstein> and thats what you want
<damit23> welll yeah but apps can and should be able to just use alsa or pulse directly
<holstein> damit23: JACK kills that
<damit23> only if its Running!#
<holstein> damit23: JACK is not something you want to just fire up and use
<holstein> damit23: or if you didnt kill it
<holstein> or if its running and you dont know
<holstein> or running on a different card than you expected
<holstein> or misconfigured
<damit23> i would know .. i am kind of jackd developer :)
<holstein> damit23: cool
<damit23> i think this is why i ripped pulse out of hardy heron originally
<holstein> enjoy.... you might want to try and catch one of the guys in #opensourcemusicians with that specific hardware
<holstein> damit23: i have issues both ways personally
<holstein> i mean, rip out what you like...
<holstein> but nothing about pulse is improperly functioning
<holstein> im not a pulse, alsa or JACK dev
<damit23> I just want to use the apps i originally had working fine ones with there own back end support
<damit23> mplayer supports every sound driver on the planet just about
<damit23> so does liquidsoap
<damit23> so does vlc
<damit23> so does mplayer
<damit23> so does ogg123
<holstein> sure.. tell VLC to use JACK and it will
<damit23> wtf
<damit23> apt-get remove pulseaudio
<holstein> sure... remove what you want, but i think it might be more envolved than that.. or maybe you want to find one of those folks i mentioned who are using 10.04 through 11.10 with that exact hardware
<holstein> maybe http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/ is enough
<damit23> yep mplayer is still trying to select pulse first
<damit23> i guess thats just what it knows in .mplayer
 * damit23 reads
<damit23> hahaa
<damit23> killall -9 pulseaudio
<damit23> that would help
<damit23> i know i should of use pkill to do it politely
<damit23> Yaaaaay
<damit23> ::)
<damit23> thanks for your time holstein
<holstein> damit23: sure.. anytime
<al4nc4ds> ubuntu studio 12.04 beta1 very nice!
<holstein> al4nc4ds: glad you like it.. you mind if i ask what kernel you are using?
<holstein> the *-lowlatency one?
<al4nc4ds> eeepc@laptop:~$ uname -na
<al4nc4ds> Linux laptop 3.2.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 16 16:27:15 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<al4nc4ds> holstein, this is?
<holstein> not sure when we are getting that lowlatency one in there
<holstein> anyways.. just asking
<al4nc4ds> not understood
<al4nc4ds> what are you using?
<holstein> al4nc4ds: ill be using 10.04 on my production rig til next month, or i get time to migrate
<holstein> al4nc4ds: im testing 12.04 though
<al4nc4ds> holstein, 100% full on
<al4nc4ds> http://alancads.wordpress.com/2012/03/12/nvidia-optimus-no-ubuntu-12-04/
<al4nc4ds> holstein, goodbye []`s
<damit23> see you round holstein tnx again
<ailo> holstein: envy24 devices don't work with PA until maybe 12.04
<ailo> There were some hacks to get it working in the past, but those only worked with some releases
<ailo> alsa/PA formality issue
<ailo> 4
<HiDeHo> Hi all nyone here atm
<HiDeHo> i am wanting to find another drum machinn. hydrogen does not have any drumb beets or songs available
<HiDeHo> Hi does ubuntu studio have a opterissed kernel.
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-22
<a-i> hey all
<phaidros> I am just wondering why a usb midi keyboard doesnt show up in the jack midi pane .. any ideas?
<phaidros> k, found the answer in the forums
<phaidros> now, being in qsynth and having midi keyboard conencted to it, I cant switch channels, so all I can play is the piano
<phaidros> I have the channels button ,where I see lots of instruments, but how do I actually select one?
<phaidros> holstein: any hint?
<holstein> phaidros: hey
<holstein> qsynth is just a front end
<holstein> it depends on what you have loaded
<holstein> if you are tyring to open an instrument, and get different sounds, i say start with yoshimi
<holstein> or zynaddsufx (bascially yoshimi is the newer version of zyn)
<phaidros> ah, greeat thanx!
<phaidros> holstein: but yoshimi seems not to be able to load sf2 files. what use do the sf2 banks have in qsynth basically?
<holstein> phaidros: yoshimi/zyn is *not* a soundfont player
<holstein> it'll just do the sounds it does
<holstein> feel free and ask in #opensourcemusicians about more MIDI sounds and synths
<phaidros> holstein: yeah, good suggestion thanx!
<pond> heh... I have centos 6.2 and installed Cinelerra (maxes out cpus), PiTiVi (won't start), LiVES (seems to work, but... evidently does not), and am installing OpenShot just for the heck of it... but my hopes aren't too high. lol... can anyone point me to a user review or blog on editing video on UbuntuStudio?
<pond> ... I am thinking of changing distros...
<holstein> phaidros: its the same software everywhere
<holstein> likely the same versions
<holstein> i wouldnt choose a distro to get a video editor
<holstein> i would choose a base that works for you, that you like
<holstein> ubuntustudio has a lot of these packages conviniently located on one place
<holstein> and the 12.04 disc is live.. however, more geared for audio id say
<holstein> not so say you need ubuntustudio to do video
<pond> I see... well, is there something you would suggest for video?
<holstein> you just install openshot, cinelerra, avidmeux, kden.. whatever you like.. and go for it
<holstein> pond: openshot is a good one
<pond> hehe... yeah I did...
<holstein> maybe something in your config is borked
<pond> ...evidently
<pond> I am thinking that it is Centos...
<holstein> sometimes i suggest firing up another user accoung if only for troubleshooting purposes
<holstein> account*
<pond> I use centos all the time for serving web sites... but... thought maybe it was just the wrong solution for video
<holstein> if you use it, and understand it, and like it.. i say use it
<holstein> maybe fedora would be a nice compromise
<holstein> ubuntustudio or ubuntu are both quite capable, and i tend to stick with it fo the community and support
<pond> I mean... I tried four vbideo editors so far... and I am good at doing installs (building rpms, source installs... I'm a good sysadmin)
<holstein> lol
<holstein> get back to me when you've tried 10+ :)
<pond> yeah... I'm crying
<holstein> and typically, i find i need tools from several
<holstein> they are quite capable though
<holstein> openshot is likely the newest, best supported
<holstein> i liked kdenlive personally
<pond> well.. i am installing that right now...
<pond> knock on wook
<pond> wood
<holstein> eh... no need for wood
<pond> have not tried kdenliven yet... seemed too simplistic
<holstein> just install it.. if hte distro is not allowing you to get your work done, you might want to consider moving on
<pond> anyway... thanks... I'll try a couple more
<holstein> sure pond, anytime! :)
<pond> yeah... I have never used linux on a desktop before... but want to make the switch... so...
<holstein> ubuntu is a nice choice because thats what the goal is (or at least has been for years)
<holstein> ubuntu is desktop linux, with a great community
<holstein> if it works for you, it works for you though
<holstein> im not trying to say one is better...
<holstein> there are a few facts though
<holstein> the community is large, and active
<pond> well... I'll try this ubuntustudio and see what happens...
<pond> wish me luch
<holstein> and its made for desktop use
<pond> luck
<holstein> good luck!
<pond> sweet
<pond> tnx
<phaidros> holstein: is it planned to get the non tools (non.tuxfamily.org) soon into ubuntustudio?
<holstein> phaidros: should be in the default ubuntu repos
<holstein> was last time i looked i thought
<phaidros> orly?
<phaidros> hm, my aptitude search doesnt find anything related to non
<holstein> phaidros: they build easy
<holstein> the easiest way to get them in is upstream debian
<holstein> i thought they were... if not, theres likely a good reason
<holstein> several folks in #opensourcemusicians were using non
<holstein> i remember trying it
<holstein> theres nothing about ubuntustudio that *wont* support non-stuff
<holstein> i think it was the KXstudio ppa's
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa/+build/2093216 for example
<holstein> i probably just apt-get installed it from that ppa
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-23
<phaidros> ah, kewl
<phaidros> ppa is helpful, as the currect git doesnt compile :)
<phaidros> holstein: is the kxstudio ppa fully compatible with ubuntu
<phaidros> ?
<holstein> falk is the dev
<holstein> i use it in 10.04
<holstein> have since 10.04 released
<phaidros> darn, that ppa packages are 2 yrs old
<a-i> I just installed ubuntu studio, which soundcard should I go for? Is there a list of working interfaces?
<a-i> it should be in the price range of 200-300 eur, maybe a mixer/interface with multiple inputs
<a-i> somehow I'm supposing not everything works :)
<oneman> hi
<oneman> I am trying to find the patchlist used for the abogani kernels
<oneman> can't find it anywhere
<holstein> phaidros: feel free and aks falktx
<holstein> hes the ppa maintainer
<holstein> there are several different ppas
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
<holstein> OR, just install that 2 year old ppa in your 2 year old operating system, and install prebuilt packages you want to try
<holstein> a-i: you can look several places.. i would also suggest #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/
<holstein> i would try and get an idea of how many channels you want to have running at the same time
<holstein> and how many microphone preamps you need/want
<holstein> oneman: you can try #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> or just try sending him a message
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani
<arges> does anyone know which package contains the alsa JACK plugin?
<arges> it works! thanks ailo holstein
<ailo> arges: nice
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell; do you happen to know when ubuntu studio will be having a meeting again?
<MrChrisDruif> Apparently first sunday of the month?
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-24
<LOL_> Hi all
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-18
<tigartist> hello
<Benjamin__> Hi All, I installed 12.10 on a MBP with a broke monitor. I am using an external monitor and can see desktop which appears to be mine but it's completely blank except for background image. I was able to alt+f2 to run terminal but after reboot that options not showing up. Oh I can see a log screen either. I can tab then enter and out of the far right side pops the menus for user/session/language and I was able to figure out to
<Benjamin__> enter my pass to login. Anyone know off the top why this is happening to me? Am I missing something very obvious?
<Benjamin__> Errata: s/can/can't/ s/right/left/
<tjingboem> zequence, can i talk to you a bit about a soundcard?
<famax8bis> oiiiii
<zequence> tjingboem: Were you the one who just ordered a 1010lt?
<tjingboem> yes - but i just got a message that this card is no longer available
<zequence> too bad
<tjingboem> well i'm looking at this one: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/computers-en-software/geluidskaarten-en-luidsprekers/m651990217-m-audio-delta-1010.html?c=8c285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
<tjingboem> it is the version with the breakout box
<zequence> Yeah
<tjingboem> do you know if this one is as good as 1010LT?
<zequence> 1010LT is the light versions
<zequence> This one I guess has balanced I/O
<tjingboem> have you heard that it works all right with ubuntu?
<zequence> It's the same exact chip - really on all the delta devices
<tjingboem> must work then
<zequence> Yes. All the delta cards use the same driver
<zequence> They have the same exact chip. The only difference is the actual connectors, and how many you ahve
<tjingboem> thanks, i was looking for some reinsurance :)
<tjingboem> i will buy this one instead
<zequence> I'm not fully comfortable with that price though. The card can be really old by now
<zequence> I think it was released more than 10 years ago
<tjingboem> i was in the process of buying the 1010LT for 200 euro
<tjingboem> new
<zequence> Woops.
<tjingboem> i am looking for a decent card with 6 outputs
<tjingboem> that works with UbuntuStudio
<zequence> Any PCI card will most likely work
<zequence> I was just looking at prices for 1010LT. In deed, it's still at the range of 200 €
<zequence> The 1010 is better than 1010LT, no doubt
<zequence> Just a matter of whether it really is in perfect shape or not
<tjingboem> the card is still technically good, even for modern times
<zequence> oh, yes. It's still an awesome card for audio.
<zequence> tjingboem: Did you check here, btw? http://www.thomann.de/
<tjingboem> looking right now..
<tjingboem> zequence, i have to go
<tjingboem> suddenly
<tjingboem> thank you very much
<tjingboem> i will have to look at all this later.
<tjingboem> bye
<tjingboem> sorry, bye
<airlynx> zequence, just curious about the future of that patched version of recordmydesktop, will it be included in Ubuntu main repositories in the future?  I'd just like to know in case I get questions about it later
<zequence> airlynx: I need to do a SRU (stable release update) on it. Once it's done, it'll be updated for all releases- I
<zequence> I'll go as far back as 12.04
<airlynx> zequence, excellent, I'm excited to see an old bug fixed, also I've recently uploaded my results to Youtube if you're interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_pLJ8np1l0
<len> airlynx, Looks good. It is always interesting to see how what we put together is being used.
<len> airlynx, FYI a2jmidid -e bridges alsamidi and jackmidi
<airlynx> len, thanks, I've used a2jmidid before but can never remember the name so I stopped using it, lol
<len> It is quite common to have it run on jackdbus startup in the qjackctl config
<airlynx> len, that is an excellent idea, would I add it to "Execute script on Startup"?
 * len looks
<len> after startup, jack has to be already running
<len> The command I use is: a2jmidid -e &
<airlynx> len, gonna try it right now, I was just messing about with Yoshimi looking for a simple fix
<len> The & allows qjackctl to keep running
<airlynx> when I originally published those voices I got a few complaints in the LAU mailing list that they didn't work on Yoshimi, lol
<len> We get lots of complaints that some program that isn't even in the ubuntu repos doesn't work too.
<airlynx> len, that works beautifully, thank you, maybe I'll have to do another video about Yoshimi now
<len>  :)
<airlynx> for the record, what exactly is Yoshimi's advantage over Zyn
<len> You are asking the wrong person :) the only thing I can think of is someone using firewire for their midi device would not have an alsa midi. I have heard that jackmidi is more timing stable as well.
<len> I don't do  a lot of kb stuff, I play bass/guitar mostly.
<len> I use midi for drums or maybe some string/synth pad kinds of things
<len> The last project I did was totally analog in.
<airlynx> I do almost %100 midi recordings, the only time I record anything analog is trying to create a specific sound effect which I have an M-Audio Fast Track Ultra for which works beautifully in Ubuntu Studio btw
<len> That is pretty common.
<len> That or all internal sounds with just voice added
<len> Most home project studios feature whatever the owner is good at. SO KB players do KB and guitar players do guitar
<airlynx> makes sense to me
<airlynx> I keep almost everything I've ever recorded at http://van-dan.com/linux-music/
<len> I haven't done enough to publish, mostly demo so someone else knows how a song goes.
<len> I need to spend some time and polish some stuff to do that with.
<len> My browser doesn't like mp3s :P OGGs work fine, but mp3s use the video player
<airlynx> A lot my stuff is severly unpolished, but published anyways, lol.  And I use mp3s for all my non-open-source friends, lol
<Len-nb> The mp3 problem needs to be fixed anyway.
<Len-nb> I am going out on a date with my wife... so I'll talk to you later
<airlynx> have fun
<zequence> airlynx: Was on the phone. Looks good. The whole desktop was not included, but you mentioned something about some weirdness
<airlynx> zequence, it has some display issues if I try to record too large of an area, but if I define a smaller area before recording it works fine
<airlynx> that may just be my computer not able to keep up with everything all at once
<zequence> ok. Well, I should probably try to record a bit myself to see how it works out
<airlynx> zequence, just messing about, I'm able to record full screen smoothly if I drop my resolution to 1280x720 (as opposed to the default 1366x768)
<len> airlynx, drag and drop onto audacious works though.
<knobydobs> Hia - having a problem with mouse inputs and HID keyboards...
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-19
<knobydobs> Hello, I have a perixx gaming mouse which is basically 2 HID keyboards and an HID raw input, unfortunately, none of these inputs are recognized by going to the device file in /Dev/inputs and using sudo cat. I have already edited HID.d in an attempt to let the mouse be recognized but to no avail.
<emby> hi
<len-dt> hello
<emby> who has already use a m-audio fast trackpro (usb sound card) with ardour but not the midi in, only audio in?
<len-dt> No idea. Is there a problem? The midi ports should just show up in the alsa tab of qjackctl.
<emby> i want record a guitar in analogic, but qjackctl don't see audio in
<len-dt> Ah, so this is not a midi question but an audio question.
<emby> yes just audio
<len-dt> I know there used to be a patch required to get full functionality
<len-dt> https://community.ardour.org/node/4423
<len-dt> But it should still work without that.
<len-dt> "Without the patch, the FTP can only achieve 16bit/44.1KHz quality recordings. After the patch, you can record at 24bit/96KHz and the digital outputs are enabled as well."
<len-dt> That was 2011, and there was talk about adding that to vanilla ALSA.
<emby_> thank you very much, i'll go read that
<len-dt> My personal experience was that I tried one in a music store and  had similar problems so I bought something else.
<emby_> ok
<len-dt> That was over a year ago too.
<emby_> Thks for your help, i go to lunch.
<len-dt> emby_, see bug #1095315 This may be what I hit when I tried one. Make sure you are updated to kernel 3.2.0-38
<ubottu> bug 1095315 in linux (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - FastTrack Pro, recording] No sound at all" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095315
<len-dt> Do a uname -a to see what you have.
<studio-user207> sitting in the library installing studio for the 5th time I have this fetish installing linux distros
<studio-user207> and staring at the screen as i update
<studio-user207> Goodtimes
<SunStar> lol
<SunStar> sounds familiar
<studio-user207> I figured it would thats just the alchemy between my dry sense of humor  and ocd
<MaynardWaters> anyone interested in helping me troubleshoot a tascam us-122 configuration
<timothymillar> hi everyone. I just joined the team for this project and am eager to dive into whatever is needed. Any guidance/assignments would be great to get me going
<zequence> timothymillar: So, if I understood you right, you're interested in helping out with Ubuntu Studio development?
<MaynardWaters> timothymillar: lets figure out how to install to an usb stick and be able to plug it into any hardware with a tascam us-122 attached and rock so hard, we melt everyones face
<zequence> MaynardWaters: What kind of problem are you having? There was another guy on #jack earlier, who wasn't able to start it all. Have you ever been able to?
<MaynardWaters> zequence: I had a buddy in my previous house who had this us-122 set up with UStudio 11.04
<MaynardWaters> we used it for 2 track recording successfully
<timothymillar> you got it. I've toyed around with Ubuntu Studio a while ago, and actually used a lot of the programs affiliated. I'm interested in getting it up and running and thought joining the team would be of use
<timothymillar> I've actually used the US-122 in ubuntu studio, I might be able to help troubleshoot, but don't have the device in front of me
<zequence> timothymillar: Join #ubuntustudio-devel, and we'll talk some more
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-20
<Codie> Hi people.
<len-dt> Good morning (well for me)
<cfhowlett> I believe "Greetings" is universally approved ...
<Codie> Good morning. It's morning where I am also. Thursdat, 2:57 A.M.
<Codie> Thursday.
<len-dt> I'm 7am on Wednesday
<len-dt> (The other end of the world)
<Codie> Greetings from the future.
<len-dt> :)
<Codie> :)
<Codie> Does anyone make music?
<len-dt> Yup, but a lot of people busy making music don't spend so much time talking on IRC.
<cfhowlett> #linux-musicians
<Codie> I understand.
<Codie> Thanks for the channel.
<antto> Codie yup.. some make noises that sometimes can be called "music" ;]
<Codie> Oh. :)
<zequence> Codie: Probably the most popular IRC channels for musicians around here is #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> channel*
<Codie> Oh, okay. Thank you, zequence. :)
<tadpole> Public announcement: I do not appreciate people ctcp version requesting me and people have been in this channel. Knock it off.
 * jnbek resists the urge to ctcp slap tadpole 
<tadpole> Very mature. :)
<tadpole> I just find it odd that multiple people are version requesting me while idle.
<jnbek> yea, I haven't really seen it much here in FreeNode often, back when I used to frequent undernet, it was very frequent
<jnbek> it's quite annoying, and one of the reasons I don't visit undernet anymore, lol
<tadpole> I will have to recompile hexchat later so as to change that.
<jnbek> :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-21
<paranoid> hi , is the Xubuntu interface available for UBUNTUstudio as i don't like the xfce interface
<zequence> paranoid: Not sure what you are asking. Xubuntu uses XFCE, and Ubuntu Studio uses a custom version of that
<paranoid> with an easy way . i need the desktop to look like ubuntu the original which means a more beautiful desktop
<zequence> paranoid: Ok, so you are not wanting to use XFCE, but Unity instead?
<zequence> paranoid: you are free to install any desktop system you like
<paranoid> tell me how please
<zequence> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tadpole> :D
<zequence> paranoid: If you instead want a clean installation of Ubuntu, with Ubuntu Studio packages on top ot if, install Ubuntu first. Then add, for instance, ubuntustudio-audio and linux-lowlatency. Finish by adding yourself to audio group - and you have most of the Ubuntu Studio audio apps and configs
<paranoid> oh oh no i need some themes only .
<tadpole> ;/
<zequence> paranoid: Have a look at xfce-look.org then
<zequence> paranoid: Or are you asking us how to change the theme?
<zequence> It's one of the system preference apps. Don't remember which one
<paranoid> it will be kind of you if u tell me how to change it after istalling the pack which u gave me
<tadpole> oh boy
<tadpole> :D
<tadpole> if you install ubuntu-desktop then your not needing xfce themes.
<paranoid> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop this command will do everything r8 ?
<paranoid> now it's downloading some kind of files
<zequence> paranoid: You can abort with ctrl+c
<zequence> If you don't want to install Unity, abort
<zequence> First you say you want the desktop look like Ubuntu
<zequence> Now you say you want to only change a theme
<zequence> Ubuntu does not use XFCE
<zequence> paranoid: Have you never used the the "apt-get install" command? It will install applications on your machine
<paranoid> i thought that UBUNTU theme  is a theme on XFCE but now i understand
<tadpole> Desktop Environments
<tadpole> Unity Gnome KDE XFCE LMDE............
<zequence> Ubuntu only has a theme on Unity
<tadpole> with window managers
<paranoid> i onlu use the ubuntu software centre  to get the apps
<tadpole> :/
<tadpole> Atleast use synaptic
<zequence> It's perfectly fine to use the software center
<tadpole> to each there own. :)
<tadpole> +0
<tadpole> err
<tadpole> o
<paranoid> i am an amateur in LINUX , imagine to use WINDOWS for 10 years and now u r changing everything u learnt
<zequence> tadpole: Are you on Ubuntu Studio?
<paranoid> aha
<tadpole> lilypad 3.5.0-26-lowlatency #28-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 19 10:32:21 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tadpole> ;/
<zequence> tadpole: I mean, the desktop system. I was going to ask you to show the guy where you can change the theme
<zequence> I'm not on XFCE myself right now. Maybe in a couple of minutes
<paranoid> i know the place i changed it many times before
<zequence> paranoid: Ok, So you want to install more themes?
<tadpole> Click Menu> Settings> Settings Manager>Appearance>Styles   Pick one.
<paranoid> take a look on this site . this themes is available for me r8 ?
<paranoid> http://xfce-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=alpha&page=0&xcontentmode=15x100x420
<zequence> paranoid: I think all of those will work, yes
<paranoid> thanks god
<tadpole> https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<paranoid> and thank you man
<zequence> np
<tjingboem> i have by default Jack 1 running. How can i switch to jack2?
<holstein> tjingboem: what operating system?
<tjingboem> US12.04
<tjingboem> with my new Delta1010
<holstein> tjingboem: the hardware is irrelevant
<tjingboem> just wanted to say because i'm very ahppy with it :)
<holstein> i think its a good value/quality choice
<tjingboem> it is reallly
<tjingboem> i had an audiophile 2496
<tjingboem> but i think this one sounds even better
<tjingboem> it has the same chip
<holstein> tjingboem: why did you change from jack2?
<tjingboem> when i installed US12.04 Jack1 wad the default
<tjingboem> don't konow why
<tjingboem> perhaps it picked something up because i did format my /home??
<holstein> tjingboem: is everything working?
<tjingboem> it is working yes
<tjingboem> but i like claudia
<tjingboem> for patching everything to anything
<tjingboem> for example, now i don't have sound in Firefox
<holstein> i usually go with "if it aint broke" philosophy.. but if you open synaptic and search "jack" and/or "jackd" you should see the version you have/want
<holstein> tjingboem: stop jack, and firefox will work
<holstein> with pulse
<tjingboem> can i use pulse-jack you think?
<holstein> tjingboem: you can do what you like.. but do you need it?
<holstein> do you need audio in the browser while running jack?
<holstein> it works out of the box with ubuntustudio.. or should
<holstein> tjingboem: what would i do? try the live CD, and see if its worth the hassle
<tjingboem> i like to be able to record sound from Firefox too
<tjingboem> ah, it is a hassle...
<holstein> why?
<tjingboem> no, your words: " see if its worth the hassle"
<holstein> i cant imagine what you would be doing that way that isnt recording something you either, could ask for a copy of, or shouldnt be recording
<holstein> sure.. but thats not a hassle. its just recording content that you are not supposed to
<holstein> i usually just ask for a copy
<tjingboem> my daughter wants some music from youtube clips
<holstein> i dont condone copying/stealing.. but there are a lot easier ways (if one were to google) to obtain a copy of youtube audio
<holstein> tjingboem: you can email and ask the creator for a copy of the audio.. the youtube agreement is not "copy what you like"..
<holstein> im just saying.. i wouldnt let piracy dicate what packages i have installed on my system
<tjingboem> okay, thanks for your opinion
<tjingboem> but is jack2 etter", perhaps more stable then jack1?
<tjingboem> "better"
<holstein> tjingboem: btw. thats not opinion.. but we can let that go
<holstein> tjingboem: "better" is a matter of opinion
<tjingboem> i had KXStudio before
<holstein> tjingboem: i wouldnt lose sleep over upgrading to jack2 if things were stable.. unless i needed or wanted jack2
<holstein> tjingboem: you can install the kxstudio ppa's if you like
<tjingboem> i was used to jack2 and claudia and such
<holstein> tjingboem: go for it
<holstein> tjingboem: jack2 is in the ubuntustudio repos and the kxstudio ppa's as well
<tjingboem> no i already have the PPA from KXStudio
<holstein> tjingboem: cool.. you are not using ubuntustudio then
<tjingboem> but wondered why jack1 is on my computer - i have read that jack2 is default
<holstein> tjingboem: could be any number of reasons, since you have ppa's added
<tjingboem> i used the disc form US12.04 version 2 and installed the PPA from KX
<holstein> tjingboem: it is default in ubuntu 12.04.. but you are not using that
<zequence> tjingboem: jackd2 is default on Ubuntu Studio
<holstein> tjingboem: correct.. you can load up a live CD and se that in action
<holstein> tjingboem: othewise.. you are not using ubuntustudio 12.04
<tjingboem> all right, i will do that - good idea
<holstein> what would i do? open synaptic and install what i want.. catch falk and ask about using jack2 in kxstudio.. try jack2 from live CD and see if its worth it (or do my piracy from there, though i dont do piracy anymore)
<zequence> I believe kxstudio only has jack2
<zequence> He makes a custom build of it, which is not the same as we have
<holstein> zequence: i was thinking it could be something like that that is "breaking" the jack2 from our repos, and causing it to drop down
<zequence> If you add kxstudio, it may be a bit tricky to revert back to non kxstudio
<zequence> Well, for someone not used to doing things like taht
<zequence> I think his jack just replaces the Debian/Ubuntu one
<zequence> Or, in other words, the kxstudio jack replaces the Debian/Ubuntu jack
<holstein> zequence: i think you are correct
<zequence> tjingboem: If you want support on kxstudio, there's #kxstudio
<tjingboem> i know - thank you
<tjingboem> i now realize i use kxstudio...
<roverrb> can qmidiroute interface to the desktop manager, allowing midi control of cycling thru virtual desktops?
<holstein> roverrb: that im aware of, the desktop manager doesnt do that
<holstein> roverrb: i would try looking for, or setting a command or key combo for the DE management, and emulate that with the midi you want to use
<len-dt> PD might be the better interface for that.
<len-dt> PD = PureData
<Squishy> Hi everyone.
<zequence> Squishy: Hello there
<Squishy> Just wanted to say Hi. I'm new to Linux but I've played around with it before. Ubuntu studio is my first serious install
<zequence> Cool
<zequence> Which version is it?
<zequence> 12.04, 12.10?
<zequence> I would either recommend 12.04, or our upcoming release 13.04
<zequence> Depends a bit on what you'r planning to do
<Squishy> 12.10 i think. I downloaded the latest version using YUMI for windows.
<Squishy> 64 bit if it makes any major difference.
<zequence> not really
<zequence> Here's our beta1 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/13.04/beta-1/
<zequence> of 13.04
<zequence> Final release next month
<Squishy> Yeah I'll not bother with a Beta. I can just about work firefox on Linux distros nevermind anything else lol.
<zequence> The beta is just fine
<zequence> I'd recommend it over 12.10 anyhow
<zequence> There are a couple of bugs in both 12.04 and 12.10 that haven't been straightened out yet
<Squishy> Can i update from 12.10 to the beta via terminal?
<zequence> Yes, and that's something we're encouraging people to test right now actually
<zequence> sudo do-release-upgrade
<zequence> If that doesn't work, you can try: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Squishy> I'm in Scotland by the way. Will this mess up my local settings like keyboard layout/time zone and such?
<zequence> No
<Squishy> Newbie remember? Sorry.
<Squishy> Ok thanks. I'll do that now
<zequence> No worries.
<Squishy> Didn't work. Used the -d as you said and that one worked
<zequence> the -d is for development release, so that makes sense
<zequence> Squishy: what kind of graphic card do you have?
<Squishy> Radeon something by AMD
<zequence> ok. installing proprietary drivers might not work
<zequence> If that is important, I'd go for 12.04
<zequence> Should be AMD ATI, if it's fairly new
<zequence> you could do: lspci | grep VGA
<Squishy> Lucky for me i lost the original driver software a long time ago and it's never really bothered me. I'm not a gamer or anything
<zequence> Works a bit differently on Linux when it comes to graphic drivers
<Squishy> I use this laptop mainly for ripping my dvd collection and encoding video
<zequence> There are free, open source drivers for all sorts of graphic cards, but only Intel writes their own free drivers
<zequence> The AMD free drivers are farily decent. Actually, both AMD and NVIDIA are good enough for playing 3d games
<Squishy> I'll install sysinfo and tell you ina  moment
<zequence> lspci works just as well
<Squishy> I need to install sysinfo anyway
<Squishy> and i have no idea how to get that pipeline in my text
<zequence> Squishy: If you encounter any problems doing the upgrade, I'd appreciate if you let me know.
<Squishy> used lspci and this is what i got 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
<Squishy> yeah no problems so far but i'll be sure to let you know
<Squishy> This is a dual boot with win7 by the way. ubuntu is installed on a 40GB partition. I assume this update wont affect that?
<zequence> Anytime you update the kernel, grub will be updated
<zequence> Upgrading to a new release is no different
<zequence> grub is the Ubuntu boot loader
<Squishy> Ok thanks. I'll pick this up soon enough at the moment i'm just sort of swimming in a sea of jargon.
<Squishy> Decided to switch over from Windows after considering the stress relieving properties of throwing my windows laptop against the wall and calling it some rather offensive names.
<Squishy> 12 crashes in one day (yeah i counted after the 3rd crash) was enough of a push for me.
<zequence> Windows can do that to you. When you have problems with Ubuntu though, it feels totally different, cause very often, you can just google it, find out why you have a problem, and do all the plumming yourself to fix it
<zequence> Or you ask someone. You may even ask the developer directly in many cases
<Squishy> Mmm I'm not big on asking questions. I like to learn myself.
<zequence> I should also recommend you to check out #opensourcemusicians, which is the most popular linux audio user channel
<zequence> Then you have #jack, #ardour and a few others
<zequence> #kxstudio is fairly popular too. It's a OS based on Ubuntu
<zequence> Some people add it to Ubuntu Studio
<Squishy> Actually just off the top of my head is ubuntu studio suitable for professional audio work straight out the box or would it need a fair bit of tweaking first?
<zequence> 13.04 is definately ready
<holstein> Squishy: also, it depends on what you do
<holstein> Squishy: ardour and JACK are capable.. but not trivial to get running
<zequence> Squishy: low latency ready. No configs needed
<Squishy> one of my friends runs a recording studio so does a lot of work with audio. He worls mostly with mac but i'll recommend this to him
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> Squishy: i do tracking, mixing, and mastering professionally with these tools.. i could do it from an ubuntustudio live CD
<zequence> Squishy: One thing to check out in that case is Ardour 3
<zequence> Which is not installed on Ubuntu Studio. It'll come with 13.10
<Squishy> almost finished the upgrade. No problems so far, very smooth.
<holstein> im running 12.04, and will likely keep my pro audio machine on 12.04
<holstein> not that there is anything wrong with the other releases
<zequence> 12.04 is LTS, and will be supported for many years. 12.10 will be supported for 1 1/2. 13.04 only for 9 months
<zequence> From now on, all non LTS release will only be supported for 9 months
<zequence> There's also a possible trend starting where people use the development release - not recommended, but it's more or less as stable as releases
<Squishy> Just got asked if i want to enable realtime process priority with jackd
<Squishy> I have no idea if i want to do that or not
<zequence> Really? Answer yes by all means
<zequence> Squishy: Could you check something else. See if you are in audio group, using the command: groups
<zequence> Without realtime priority, you can't get reliable operation at lower latencies.
<Squishy> where do i use the command groups?
<zequence> just in a terminal
<zequence> You should get a list of groups you are member of. One of them should be audio
<Squishy> No i got this adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<zequence> Squishy: This makes me suspect you are not on Ubuntu Studio at all
<holstein> yeah.. i would fresh install.. or just use the live cd
<zequence> An upgrade would not change those things
<zequence> So, that's not the problem here
<zequence> I think what you installed in the first place was not UBuntu Studio
<Squishy> I downloaded the iso from the website, put it on a flash drive and installed from the flash drive
<holstein> Squishy: what iso?
<Squishy> I went here http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ and downloaded the 64 bit iso
<Squishy> ubuntustudio-12.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<zequence> Squishy: You were using Yumi you said. Sure you added the ISO, or you added something else?
<zequence> The groups won't change until you reboot
<zequence> Did you already do that, btw?
<Squishy> YUMI = Your Universal Multiboot Installer. It just let's me have a load of bootable stuff on one flash drive and choose between them. I use it for re-installing windows and keeping a lot of recovery stuff on one flash drive
<Squishy> not re-booted yet no. still upgrading
<holstein> maybe you chose the wrong one
<Squishy> nope. My terminal has my name followed by @Ubuntu-Studio and it's the same when i log in.
<Squishy> Not to mention the slideshow and welcome messages during my install all sayign ubuntu-studio
<zequence> It's very weird
<holstein> Squishy: you made that name at login, though it seems you have ubuntustudio
<zequence> Squishy: You'll need to add yourself to audio group, to get realtime privilege: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> "groups" won't show it until you logout and login again
<Squishy> ok. I'll do that once the upgrade is finished. should be fairly soon it's been unpacking and processing triggers for a while now
<zequence> Squishy: To see which kernel you are on: uname -r
<zequence> should be something like 3.8.0-12-lowlatency
<Squishy> I'd like to look up to see just how far over my head what you just said was but i'm scared i'll break my neck.
<zequence> Squishy: That's the part of your OS that is actually Linux
<zequence> The core of it all, the kernel
<zequence> There are two kinds for Ubuntu
<zequence> linux-generic, and linux-lowlatency
<Squishy> Ok.
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is the Ubuntu Studio special kernel. It's more or less a clone of linux-generic, but with some tiny changes to make it perform well at lower latencies
<zequence> Everything else, all the applications, the window manager, the console, all that, is not Linux
<zequence> Ubuntu is really a GNU/Linux OS. GNU is a set of applications, such as bash which you run in the console
<Squishy> yeah they are just programs written specifically to interact with the kernel am i right?
<zequence> If you ever heard of Richard Stallman. He's the guy who started all of this. then at some point came Linus and wrote a kernel that made the OS complete
<zequence> All applications interact with the kernel, really
<zequence> But, the kernel itself can't really do anything
<Squishy> Stallman...he created the unix kernel and Linus made a clone of that didnt he?
<zequence> No, Stallman set out to create a free version of Unix
<zequence> And created GNU
<Squishy> oh
<zequence> There's a GNU kernel as well, called HURD, but after 30 years, they're still working on it
<zequence> It's a bit more complicated
<zequence> Or, I should say, the kernel can't boot itself. It manages all the programs, and makes sure they all get access to HW, and their share of CPU, etc
<zequence> The linux kernel also contains a massive amount of drivers
<zequence> That's why when you install Linux, you don't need to install drivers for most common HW. It's all included
<Squishy> laptop froze for a moment there
<Squishy> but i have this in the terminal Unpacking linux-image-3.8.0-12-lowlatency
<zequence> That's the latest linux-lowlatency. You'll want that if you are going to do any kind of live audio
<Squishy> Dennis Ritchie. That's the Unix guy i was thinking about
<Squishy> That was bugging me
<zequence> Yeah, he was one of the authors of the original UNIX
<zequence> That, and the C programming language, which basically all modern programming languages are based on
<zequence> And not to say, all OSs are written in
<Squishy> Yeah, The guy was a legend. Shame Jobs went first. He deserved a lot more media coverage
<Squishy> Only reason i know of him was because of a conversation i overheard
<zequence> I think Jobs might have introduced the personal computer to the home a bit sooner than it would have otherwise, and some things became norm. In the long run, when computers no longer look anything like they did in the 80s, I think somehow the legacy of Ritchie might be a bit more longlived
<zequence> I think of Jobs as a sociopathic fashion geek, but maybe I'm just not getting his genious.
<zequence> A relentless businessman too
<Squishy> I think of jobs as the manifestation of the sin of hypocrisy.
<zequence> Richard Stallman is the father of free software though. He not only started the GNU OS, but also wrote the GPL license, under which the Linux kernel, and so many other applications are licensed under
<Squishy> As far as i'm aware macs take free software and slap a proprietary GUI onto them then charge you through the nose to use it.
<zequence> OSX has a lot of UNIX and free software in it, yes
<zequence> But, not iOS
<zequence> OSX uses a version of the BSD kernel, I think. Also, the X window system, which is the same that all Linux based uses
<Squishy> Maybe that's just me being Biased. I've never liked apple since i got forced to use it at school and i find a lot of iProduct users to be rather pretentious.
<zequence> I have a iBook3 actually. Got it from a friend recently. Installed latest Debian on it. Works ok
<zequence> Belongs in a museum by now
<Squishy> never even heard of the iBook3 is it new?
<Squishy> oh, apparenlty not lol
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-22
<zequence> I think it's more than 10 years old
<zequence> powerpc processor
<Squishy> Cool. The oldest thing i have is a SNES. Everything else tech wise is at most 3 years old
<Squishy> going down for a restart now
<Squishy> back soon
<Squishy> Up and running
<Squishy> everything seems fine
<zequence> Squishy: If you want to try out some of the audio apps, have a look at how to start jack first. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2BAC8-ProAudioIntro.2BAC8-1204.Starting_Jack
<zequence> Some apps only support jack
<zequence> Basically, you only need to select the correct audio device, and hit start
<zequence> Then open whatever audio app you like
<Squishy> Thanks i'll need that soon.
<Squishy> I'm going to stick to video for the moment though. See if i can find something like Virtualdub
<zequence> Ah, right
<zequence> Well, we haven't been doing much work on enabling ripping. More focus has been on content creation
<zequence> And we don't actually have anyone helping us with that right now.
<Squishy> That's fine. I rip most of my dvds from within windows anyway
<zequence> most of the devs are audio orientated
<Squishy> I just want to be able to do stuff like cropping, stretching, applying filters and hardcoding subtitles
<zequence> kdenlive is probably the best video editor
<zequence> For making movies
<Squishy> Half the movies i watch are either norwegian/swedish or japanese/korean.
<Squishy> Thanks, I have mkvtoolnix installed now so i should be good to go from there.
<zequence> Just got my amp miced up. Let's see if the isolation around it is enough.. (going to be recording guitars from home for a while)
<zequence> Squishy: Have fun
<Squishy> Yeah you to. Thanks for the help.
<nixnine> hey guys, my volume control has disappeared from the desktop panel.  How do I get it back?
<zequence> nixnine: right click on the panel to add/remove applets
<zequence> Not sure about this though
<zequence> Could be pulseaudio is not running
<zequence> on some desktop systems the applet will only show if PA is running - I'm not on XFCE right now
<nixnine> Tried your suggestion.  Didn't work.  How do I tell if pulse is running?
<zequence> nixnine: What didn't work? Adding a volume applet?
<zequence> To see if pulseaudio is running: ps -eo comm | grep pulse
<nixnine> yes.  The option isn't in the panel prefs
<zequence> It's not a preference
<zequence> All the items in the panel can be removed or added
<zequence> nixnine: Right click on the panel, then go to Panel -> Add new items
<nixnine> Okay.  Found it.  Thanks
<zequence> nixnine: Actually, the volume applet is a part of the indicator plugin
<zequence> audio mixer is not the same thing
<nixnine> No?
<zequence> The default volume applet can't be added separately
<zequence> The volume applet should be next to a network applet
<zequence> Both exist within the indicator area
<nixnine> It's not.
<zequence> nixnine: Did you check if pulse was running?
<zequence> ps -eo comm | grep pulse
<zequence> if the return is "pulseaudio", it's running
<zequence> actually, I don't think the applet should disapper from PA not running. It should be greyed out, that's all
<zequence> gotta go. good luck
<al4nc4ds> =O
<abbadon> i have an issue that i cant find in any forums or Q/As
<Andrei> hello, can anyone help me with a single and easy problem, please? :)
<zequence> Andrei: Just ask
<Andrei> okay, my problem is that my screen goes all the time after 10 min off
<Andrei> but my settings are set to 60 min
<zequence> I see
<zequence> I'll need to boot a Ubuntu Studio session to see how that works
<Andrei> its the same like linuxmint
<Andrei> in the settings , but yeah nice if u would boot your ubuntu session :)
<zequence> Andrei: did you change settings for screens saver?
<Andrei> or is there a way to start the settings with root acess? maybe thats my problem.
<zequence> I think the default is it goes black after 10 min
<Andrei> no
<Andrei> i changed the settings in "energy saving"
<Andrei> Ohhhhhh...
<zequence> You probably want to turn off the screen saver completely
<Andrei> i guess that was my problem, thx you soo much
<zequence> np
<Andrei> buuut.. can i ask you a few more questions? just general type of questions i have about ubuntu
<zequence> Ubuntu, or Ubuntu Studio?
<Andrei> ALSA,
<Andrei> so i guess studio
<zequence> Yeah, just ask
<zequence> Also, just in case you have read..
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> haven't*
<Andrei> !proaudio
<Andrei> sry ^^, no  how can i reset the qjack drivers when they get stucked
<zequence> qjackctl is only a control application
<zequence> It can control all forms of jack. By default, it controls jackdbus
<zequence> When stopping jackdbus, it sometimes crashes
<zequence> To kill it: killall -9 jackdbus
<Andrei> and to start it back?
<zequence> Just start it
<Andrei> just klick on icon
<zequence> I'm trying to get a fix for this bug into Ubuntu, but it's taking a very long time
<zequence> This is fixed on 13.04
<Andrei> can it crash if i use more then 1 application to work with sound input?
<zequence> No, you can use any amount of applications at the same time
<zequence> that's the beauty of jack. You can connect them to each other
<Andrei> okay, then i have a little problem with it i guess :)
<Andrei> i guess u know rackarack
<zequence> Our beta1 - final release will be out in 1 month http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/13.04/beta-1/
<zequence> yes, I know it
<Andrei> Rakarack*
<Andrei> it just have a weird bug i guess, after i close Rakarack i have to restart my pc, otherwise i cant get any input sound
<Andrei> thats the reason i asked you how to close it properly without restarting :)
<zequence> Strange
<Andrei> wait a minute
<Andrei> is the 13.04 beta release with Wubi?
<zequence> It should be wubi enabled, yes
<zequence> I haven't tried to confirm
<zequence> I don't recommend it though
<zequence> Hard disk performance is very much worse
<Andrei> i have no other way to install ubuntu, its a notebook with preinstalled win 7 and i still have garanty on it
<Andrei> but the beta is not recommended for daily use, isnt it?
<zequence> it's fine
<zequence> actually, the release has been fine during the whole development period, pretty much
<zequence> some people would prefer it to become a rolling release
<Andrei> what is a rolling release?
<zequence> it will only be supported for 9 months. This is a change coming with 13.04
<zequence> rolling release is when there is no specific release. It just keeps updating
<zequence> The development release is like that
<Andrei> non-LTE
<Andrei> or something like that , right?
<zequence> No. 13.04 is not LTS, but it is a specific release, which has a End of Life
<zequence> The development release will be continuously updated, week by week
<Andrei> ahhhh, okay i understand
<zequence> If you want to keep a very stable machine for long periods (not counting the jack bug), LTS is of course the best choice
<zequence> Especially now that non LTS releases will only live for 9 months
<Andrei> 9 months of updates, and after this 9 months no more updates, right?
<zequence> But, you could also use the development/rolling release instead of a non LTS release
<zequence> The thing is, with releases like 13.04, the updates will only be security and bug fixing updates
<Andrei> and no more "new features" updates, right?
<Andrei> wait wait wait, soo the 13.04 comes in april
<Andrei> but its only dev version
<zequence> 13.04 will be an official version, just like 12.10
<Andrei> jeah but look here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Andrei> there is written, that its only the dev version, thats what get me scared :O
<zequence> Andrei: It is the dev version, until it's released
<zequence> It's the same with all releases
<Andrei> no reason to get scared?
<zequence> no
<Andrei> zequence , do u have time right now?
<zequence> Andrei: If you have a question, just ask
<zequence> Whoever knows the answer will answer
<Andrei> i just dont know if i annoy you or not :D
<Andrei> yeah, does ubuntu studio work well with MuthTV?
<zequence> All of the flavors can be combined in any way you like
<zequence> But, it's probably hard to estimate what kind of problems may arise
<zequence> One has to just try and see
<zequence> Some flavors may install some specific settings, etc
<zequence> We don't do any testing on combining them, but of course, you can always install applications separately in any combination you like
<Andrei> okay, thx for your answers, u helped me alot. asmost with the "kill" string
<Andrei> zequence, one more question ^^, how can i find out which graphics driver i have, when im using Intel HD 4000 Graphic Chipset???
<zequence> Andrei: Intel only has one type of drivers. Intel writes their own free graphic drivers, and those are bundled up with the kernel
<zequence> So, if you have Intel, you don't ever need to worry about graphic drivers on Linux
<zequence> they just work
<zequence> Intel is one of the main contributors to the Linux kernel
<Andrei> could u pls look here
<Andrei> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intel-linux-graphics-installer
<Andrei> i just found it, and i see this "installer" is made 7th March
<Andrei> should i try this out? or not
<zequence> This is for installing the latest drivers
<Andrei> i loooove latest drivers :3
<zequence> I highly doubt you will be able to detect any kind of difference, but it's up to you. Your OS
<Andrei> okay. ill not try this out :) thx for your help, bye
<Guest18803> hi
<zequence> Guest18803: Hello
<danne_> Danne261
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-23
<ben_says> cool. installed 64bit 13.04 on a donated lenovo T400.  so far so good.  hopefully will get to play more this weekend.
<tadpole> Why on earth does Ubuntu Software Center eat ram like popcorn
<tadpole> ;/
<holstein> tadpole: i dont use it
<holstein> synaptic.. or apt, aptitude
<tadpole> I am a big fan of apt-fast or aptitude when I need to fix broken packages as it seems to be good at that.
<tadpole> But when downloading .deb's usc is the default app for that.   have to change it!
<holstein> synaptic works. its a gui
<hop22UBU> WHOIS ABBADON ABBADON
<hop22UBU> CLIENT QUIT
<jbermudes> uhh...
<tadpole> lol
<contrapunctus> ???
<contrapunctus> jbermudes, tadpole?
<tadpole> hello
<contrapunctus> Dafawk was dat? o.o
<tadpole> silly people
<contrapunctus> ?
 * contrapunctus is none the wiser.
<tadpole> contrapunctus, What do you use Ubuntu Studio for?
<contrapunctus> 'received a CTCP VERSION from tadpole'?
<tadpole> Spying on you.
<contrapunctus> tadpole: Recording, sequencing, for film scoring...why?
<contrapunctus> O.o
<tadpole> Curious what people use it for
<tadpole> I went to test it out along with a lot of other distro's and it ran so well I kept it for a desktop
<tadpole> :P
<tadpole> I do not know anything about audio/visual stuff that it came with except gimp. :/
<tadpole> Do you use it professionally or for personal stuff?
<contrapunctus> Well, I'm a student...starting out in film scoring.
<contrapunctus> Professional I guess.
<tadpole> :D thanks  sorry for buggin ya :P just curious
<contrapunctus> No probs o.o
<contrapunctus> :p
<tadpole> :D
<tadpole> Stupid cd burner killed two cd's
<tadpole> ;/
<contrapunctus> o.o
<contrapunctus> CDs :(
<lasconic> hello
<lasconic> I'm doing remote assistance of an ubuntu studio user
<lasconic> I need him to change the system font
<lasconic> does ubuntu studio uses gnome or unity ?
<SunStar> xfce
<SunStar> launcher menu -> settings -> settings manager -> appearance -> font
<SunStar> you may also want to adjust the style. some of the default styles dont have enough contrast between font and background
<lasconic> SunStar: thanks!
<lasconic> SunStar: the system font seems to be italic
<lasconic> he will be able to change it there
<lasconic> The problem is with MuseScore btw
<lasconic> not sure why it uses the system font settings for the music font
<zequence> lasconic: Sounds like a bug. Worth reporting
<zequence> here's their bug tracker http://musescore.org/en/project/issues
<lasconic> zequence: indeed, thanks ;) I'm one of the core contributors of MuseScore
<lasconic> zequence: looks more like a bug in Qt
<Guest41806> hi
<smartboyhw> Hello
<Guest41806> how are you
<smartboyhw> I'm fine
<Guest41806> i am good to see you
<smartboyhw> OK
<Guest41806> where are you from
<smartboyhw> Hong Kong SAR, China
<Guest41806> oh, it is good this city
<Guest41806> i love china
<Andrei_> hey can someone help we with installing ubuntu studio 13.04 with wubi with a already downloaded iso ?
<smartboyhw> Andrei_, 12.04 or 13.04?
<smartboyhw> It is weird that you will try 13.04
<Andrei_> 13.04
<smartboyhw> Andrei_, er I heard from the Ubuntu Installer Team that this product will be unsupported any day soon
<smartboyhw> But anyway, what's your problem?
<Andrei_> i cant get wubi to install ubuntu studio from downloaded iso
<smartboyhw> Why?
<Andrei_> wubi always try to download it from internet
<smartboyhw> Andrei_, did you put the ISO in the same directory as the wubi.exe ?
<Andrei_> i tryed wubi.exe --iso
<Andrei_> yes i did that
<Andrei_> *wubi.exe --iso (directory, in my case desktop)
<smartboyhw> Andrei_, you *did* select Ubuntu Studio in the ISO list right?
<Andrei_> yep
<smartboyhw> Hmm weird
<Andrei_> its just weird...
<smartboyhw> However that is always the issue of Wubi. Try ask in #ubuntu-installer :)
<smartboyhw> And also, my recommendation is that don't use the dev version for now
<smartboyhw> Andrei_, which version of wubi.exe did you download?
 * smartboyhw just thought of it
<Andrei_> im using the wubi version from the dev iso i downloaded
<smartboyhw> Andrei_, so you moved wubi into another directory right?
<Andrei_> yes
<Guest41806> hi
<Andrei_> otherwise i cant choose it in the CMD when its mounted to a virtual drive
<Andrei_> oh meen... ubuntu-installer is dead ._.
<contrapunctus> Is there any painless way to install new versions of python3-qt4 on Ubuntu Studio 12.04+KX Studio? :(
<len-1304> It seems to me kx is LTS only.
<holstein> contrapunctus: i would ask falk
<whir> anybody knows hot to play multiple channels with qsynth at once
<whir> so mix organ+piano fo example
<holstein> whir: i just route in jack.. in "connect".. route to multiple channels/apps
<holstein> whir2: i just route in jack.. in "connect".. route to multiple channels/apps
<whir2> so you run multiple engines in qsynth?
<whir2> and connect the midi input to the multiple instances of qsynth in jack?
<holstein> whir2: i have.. or i just route the one to multiple channels/apps
<holstein> whir2: it just depends on what i want/need
<whir2> I only see one instance of qsynth in jack when i have only one engine
<holstein> whir2: sure
<holstein> whir2: and i route that to whatever i want
<holstein> whir2: if you want to route that to multiple things.. i use JACK for that
<holstein> if you want to go the other way, you could create the 2 channels/voices, and do the same from the controller
<whir2> roughly speaking I just want to mix multiple instruments
<whir2> ah ok..I have to check how I create 2 channels
<whir2> I am prettty new at that studio stuff...any hints for places to look for more soundfonts?
<holstein> whir2: i just search.. you can ask in #opensourcemusicians .. more midi folks there :)
<whir2> allright
<antto> nce
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-24
<ben_says> so.  ubuntustudio64 installed on a lenovo T400
<ben_says> wondering what any oppinions on audio interface.
<ben_says> its it best to snag something like PreSonus AudioBox USB
<zequence> ben_says: http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=hardware_matrix
<ben_says> SWEET
<ben_says> ok ill dig around there.
<ben_says> thank
<ben_says> you
<zequence> The one you mentioned is probably one of the most reliable multichannel usb devices
<ben_says> cool.  one thing i'm trying to get more updated on is what is the lag on somehting like htat.
<ben_says> is usb> firewire, but basically negligible? or is it way better to use a tower with pci stuff...
<ben_says> b.c id love to be able to use this laptop atop a keyboard then be able to move it around for voice stuff.
<zequence> I have very little experience with usb myself, but PCI and firewire both work fine, if your HW doesn't give you any problems
<ben_says> ok
<zequence> There are a few people who've been using the Presonus. You could try asking about this on the Linux Audio User mail list
<ben_says> great. thanks
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod
<holstein> ben_says:
<ben_says> yo
<ben_says> that is firewire?
<holstein> yup
<ben_says> i'm just reading and reading on all these audio boxes.
<ben_says> cool stuff indeed.
<timothymillar> does anyone know the best way to upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 12.10?
<SunStar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> timothymillar: "best" can be arguable.. i like to backup my data and fresh install
<timothymillar> this is a fresh install so I have nothing to save
<timothymillar> just want to get current so I can help with development
<timothymillar> Sunstar: i'll give that a whirl thanks
<SunStar> good luck
<holstein> if its a fresh install.. why upgrade?
<SunStar> cuz its not bleeding edge
<holstein> i mean, i would just reinstall
<SunStar> prolly should have told him he could get 13 if he wants
<SunStar> yeah
<SunStar> i agree
<SunStar> its still good to play around and learn how to use the OS. upgrading is a good thing to have experience with
<holstein> wont hurt anything... unless it does
<SunStar> well like he said it wouldnt hurt anything if it blew up
<zequence> dist-upgrade won't upgrade the release
<zequence> It's just a way to do a normal update
<zequence> i.e., sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> what is it? do-release-upgrade ?
<zequence> Yeah
<zequence> That timothy guy was going to help out with development, and I suggested he help us testing the release upgrade to 13.04
<holstein> zequence: nice!
<holstein> zequence: he'll be back, i bet
<zequence> holstein: We could really use some more people
<holstein> zequence: yup...
<SunStar> ill run it
<SunStar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/13.04/beta-1/  <-- this the right place?
<aweroi> 'sup folks, if I download the 13.04 beta 1 can I still upgrade to the normal version once it's out or do I need to install it again?
<zequence> aweroi: raring will always be raring, but if there are any default user settings that are changed before final release (which most likely won't happen for Ubuntu Studio), those will not appear in your home folder
<zequence> That's pretty much it
<aweroi> ok
<zequence> SunStar: Correct. That's our beta1 which we are testing right now
<mika__> How to change XFCE interface to GNOME ?
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-17
<Nick__> Hey guys, I fell off the face of the planet for a few months, but found my way back.  How's it going?
<zequence> Hi Nick__
<zequence> If you're up for it, LTS release is up in about a month from now, and we could work on the website
<Nick__> Preparing for the 14.04 release, you had told me quite a while ago there would be website stuff to do, so I'm wondering what is there to do?
<zequence> Nick__: Come by #ubuntustudio-devel
<Nick__> Sure
<kat_> why are there two versions of Ardour in Studio 64?
<rhizo> Aloha
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-18
<raj__> for a service although a pid file exists but still on attempt to start service, it fails saying "* could not access pidfile for Cassandra"... checked folder permissions under /var/run(owner: root) , the subfolder cassandra is owned by cassandra user but still serivice cannot access pid file.. & the file exists as well..(as pid is shown in cat)..so why it says it can't access pid file?
<raj__>  & running  'cassandra' as a standalone process just works.. but not  just using "service <service-name> start"..!
<rhizo> Aloha
<unready_> a very noob question: how do you find files on a hard drive and how do you find installed applications?
<unready_> i installed KFind to find files, but now i can't seem to locate this application anywhere
<holstein> unready_: most use a package manager
<holstein> unready_: you can use the software center, or synaptic
<holstein> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80.2 (saucy), package size 2394 kB, installed size 7646 kB
<holstein> unready_: ideally, you shouldnt need to locate installed applications like that
<holstein> but, when an application is installed, things go where they need to go, and, the package manager manages that, and makes sure things get where they get, and can be removed easily
<holstein> unready_: i would suggest using repository applications.. use the default for example, and then add ones from the official repository
<unready_> ok thanks, found it
<unready_> i see
<unready_> yeah a bit strange, there is an application called 'application finder', but that didn't list kFind
<unready_> after i installed it
<holstein> it woudnt
<holstein> if you installed it manually, or didnt install it, but run it from a binary or whatever, the system wont know about it
<holstein> using the package manager usually takes care of putting things where they go
<holstein> you can always put custom launchers in place, but, typically, there is very little reason to install anything manually like that
<holstein> there are many ways to search files.. i just use the filemanager and search tools there.. or the terminal
<zequence> unready_: If you're looking for gui applications, they should end up in the menu. command line applications won't show there. Command line applications are usually found in /usr/bin
<zequence> But, if you want to know where the gui applications are (or, rather, the starters for them), they are at /usr/share/applications/
<zequence> in Debian based systems, an application will have its files scattered all across the file system. System wide config files in /etc, executables in /usr/bin, static files in /usr/share, etc
<Unit193> dpkg -L packaganame  to list all the files from a package.
<zequence> Oh, just to clarify, all applications will have their executables in /usr/bin, even gui applications
<unready_> thanks guys
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-19
<unready_> is it possible to save the layout in the file manager? for example, I want it to start with two tabs open.. is it possible?
<unready_> +
<zequence> unready_: Don't think so, and that would depend on which file manager you use
<zequence> I would google. In any case, it would probably be something you can't do from the gyi controls and need to edit a config file manually
<unready_> zequence: yeah i googled. it seems possible in ubuntu's default file manager, but not the one in ubuntustudio
<unready_> any recommendations for a file browser?
<unready_> i also can't find the search function in the default one
<zequence> Ubuntu uses nautilus, which is the Gnome file manager. Ubuntu Studio is based on XFCE, and uses Thunar, which is the XFCE file manager
<zequence> Or, rather, Ubuntu Studio is based on Xubuntu, which uses XFCE as the DE
<zequence> I forget the name of the app you can use to search for files. Fish - something
<zequence> If you prefer nautilus, you can just install it
<zequence> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<unready_> cool txk
<unready_> *thnx
<schmoost1r> aha
<schmoost1r> Hi all :)
<schmoost1r> I don't suppose there are people here with RME FireFace 400 knowledge..?
<schmoost1r> seem to only have 2 jack inputs and outputs, which I'm not sure should be the case
<schmoost1r> oh
<schmoost1r> jackd2 is not good, jackd1 is
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-20
<melodie> hello
<cfhowlett> melodie, greetings
<melodie> I do have a very basic question, how does one restart alsa nowadays? :D
<melodie> hi cfhowlett
<melodie> I am trying to configure my headset (Logitech) connected by USB with the help of this one tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UsbAudioDevices
<melodie> and I would like to avoid rebooting the whole system to try my configuration
<cfhowlett> melodie, reboot shouldn't normally be required for a usb device
<melodie> cfhowlett, so what would be the magical command to restart alsa ? It seems not to be a service anymore since some time
<melodie> I just avoided the problem so far, too many things needed to investigate at same time made me lazy on that one
<zequence> melodie: That tutorial is about 6 years old, and not very relevant
<cfhowlett> melodie, I'm on 12.04 - alsa in a terminal gives the options including force-reload
<zequence> no need to do any alsa configs of that kind
<zequence> melodie: Are you using your device with jack?
<melodie> hi zequence no the headset is plugged in with a usb connector
<melodie> zequence, so I can forget about the config? :'(
<zequence> melodie: jack is a pro audio server
<melodie> I was so happy to think it might be possible to use it with alsa
<zequence> melodie: Yeah, just forget about that page
<melodie> fortunately I did a copy of the conf file before starting
<zequence> the desktop audio system is called pulseaudio, which uses alsa as its backend
<zequence> so, you are already using alsa
<zequence> There are some devices that might work with alsa, but not with pulseaudio, in which case it will work with jack
<melodie> I don't like pulseaudio because each time I tried with that headset it was a pain in the ass : 1) to get the headset to work, trying each configuration ; 2) to get it to work again when I didn't want to use the headset ; 3) to get it to work again when switching back to headset
<melodie> I mean finding which output device to use
<melodie> so I should try installing Jack?
<melodie> pa is not the default in my install because it is a custom remix
<melodie> light, with openbox and some all made configs (not as in crunchbang, it has another type of setup)
<zequence> in that case, a 6-10 year old tutorial might actually be what you want
<zequence> ..since most of us went on to use PA since then ;)
<melodie> zequence, I could give it a try : is there a way to restart alsa ?
<melodie> well once I did a mistake:
<melodie> I bought a USB headset
<melodie> and that worked before, with p-a, but the way I tell you, not without lots of time used for very little - since then I once tried it in Windows and of course this headset works out of the box there. (grumpf!)
<melodie> cfhowlett, I want for alsa force-reload, thanks
<melodie> it does not like my backup file btw :D
<melodie> ok I tried and configured and reconfigured and retried, the config is ignored.
<melodie> is Jack easier to configure than P-A or not really?
<cfhowlett> melodie, I've never found jack especially easy, but then I've never needed it for my work.
<melodie> it would be nice for me to get this headset to be instantly seen by the system when I plug it in, and to be removed when I plug it out, then allowing the speakers of the laptop to start working again
<cfhowlett> melodie, agreed. since this issue isn't specific to ubuntu studio, ask in #ubuntu   to get more eyes on it.
<melodie> cfhowlett, thanks
<melodie> he the configuration works after all! I had to restart fully the system and now the headset works
<melodie> ^^
<melodie> I have to digg further to see if I can make it switchable
<cfhowlett> melodie, progress
<melodie> cfhowlett, I think I could get it to work "normally", perhaps...
<melodie> would you know how to create an udev rule?
<melodie> I will be rebooting now
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-21
<pitchoilcan> Can I run gmorgan on a raspberry Pi
<delt> Hello
<delt> i'm trying to get this to work: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Jack_and_Loopback_device_as_Alsa-to-Jack_bridge
<delt> alsa apps just stay stuck waiting for the sound card to be available
<delt> libflashsupport-jack doesn't exist :(
<delt> E: Unable to locate package libflashsupport-jack
<delt> i am sick of outdated documentation on the web
<delt> You have searched for source packages that names contain libflashsupport-jack in all suites, all sections, and all architectures.
<delt> Sorry, your search gave no results
<holstein> im sick of flash
<alice_> xxsrtxxx+ffff+++-
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-22
<Munger> Can't seem to stop the damned raw input being passed though to the speaker even when jack isn't started
<Munger> Can someone help me with a configuration issue please. I am trying to prevent my guitar playing through the line-out on my card unless jack is running and I specifically make the connections. It seems like something else in the system is interfering
<Munger> The result is that even if I disconnect everything in LADI session handler, I can still hear the dry signal
<wachin> Hi to all, good day
<wachin> Some of us have problem with bluetooth connection?
<wachin> I  use UbuntuStudio 13.10 and not working my bluetooth USB external that I buy on my Dell Inspiron 1750
<wachin> Only one time working.
<wachin> By default UbuntuStudio 13.10 have this packages installed gnome-bluetooth gnome-user-share
<wachin> The first working from a terminal with bluetooth-wizard
<wachin> The Seccond working on a terminal with gnome-file-share-properties
<wachin> But not working.
<wachin> Some of you have some solution
<wachin> Now I see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/363401/cant-enable-bluetooth-13-10
<wachin> The bluetooth not working
<wachin> Now I use hcitool dev to detect my telephone and working this command
<wachin> said: Devices:	hci0	00:02:72:C5:E1:A5
<wachin> Now I use this command: hcitool scan
<wachin> And said: Scanning ...	54:44:08:B8:D7:6F	Nokiaw1
<wachin> But when I use: hcitool cc 54:44:08:B8:D7:6F
<wachin> said: Can't create connection: Operation not permitted
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-23
<TerranceWarrior> how to record audio in ubuntu from a usb interface?
<TerranceWarrior> pavucontrol is getting the signal via pulse i think
<TerranceWarrior> nevermind
<TerranceWarrior> got it!!
<TerranceWarrior> any of you use a korg krome?
<Devil> hi
<Guest10546> i just want to know how to install ubuntu studio 13.10
<Guest10546> its all installations steps
<Guest10546> did it contain pre install wireless lan driver,blutoth driver,etc like it were contain in ubuntu13.10
<cfhowlett> yes
<angra> hi
<TerranceWarrior> if you have a music keyboard and want to record midi via midi out on the keyboard and you have a MIDI->USB cable how do you record the midi on the computer?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: you are over thinking it
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: you dont record the midi out, necessarily
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: you'l just route the midi to a sequencer.. and record the midi data there
<holstein> then, you can play that back, into whatever sounds or modules you choose
<holstein> i would use ardour3, or qtractor
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: You are misunderstanding me. I have a MIDI keyboard I want to record on the laptop, not necessarily the midi keyboard itself (since I already have a MIDI->USB) cable.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i understand
<holstein> you will record the midi data into a sequecer on the computer
<holstein> what you were asking before was about recording the audio output into the sound cards audio input
<holstein> now, you are wanting to record the midi data
<holstein> that is sequencing.. ardour3 provides support for midi sequencing.. qtractor is also a sequencing application that i have used in the past
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> you will want to setup and configure JACK
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: ah ok. much thanks holstein!
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: when they say Menu->Audio Production. Where the heck is this?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: what are you trying to do?
<TerranceWarrior> well, i was just using the instruction on the site you just posted here but could not follow the Menu->Audio Production. Just exploring. I will get the MIDI stuff a try later or tomorrow on for real though.
<holstein> ok.. cheers!
<TerranceWarrior> tada!
<studio-user894> how can i use the guitar link at ubuntu studio?
<studio-user894> do i have to install wineasio?
<holstein> studio-user894: nothing about linux or ubuntustudio is preventing them from allowing support for the device here
<holstein> studio-user894: what is it? a usb audio device?
<studio-user894> yes
<studio-user894> an interface usb for guitar
<holstein> studio-user894: its a line in audio device, correct?
<holstein> 1/4" input? usb out?
<studio-user894> yes
<holstein> ok
<holstein> just plug it in.. its likely usb class compiant
<holstein> you'll want to learn about JACK
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians as well..
<studio-user894> thks
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-17
<vbgunz> when you install apps on Ubuntu Studio, where do they go? I can't find them in the main menu nor in the app finder. nvidia-settings is a one example
<vgc-rm62> toshihiro2070
<lake> hello
<vgc-rm62> $ sudo adduser vgc-rm52 audio
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-18
<ornj> does ubuntu studio come with any software for ripping DVDs?
<elias_a> ornj: Yes, there are several.
<ornj> ok!  :)
<elias_a> ornj: Search with sw installation tool
<ornj> i should be clear; which is most conducive to ripping a short clip, as opposed to the entire disc?
<elias_a> ornj: The libraries and tools needed are the same.
<elias_a> ornj: describe your case - I'll try to follow.
<ornj> i have a dvd of material to which i own the copyright; i would like to rip a short clip to upload to youtube.
<ornj> right now i'm reading the wiki on framerates because i'm staring, slack-jawed, at kdenlive trying to figure out what i want my default video profile to be.
<elias_a> ornj: Something like this? http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/extract-individual-tracks-from-a-dvd-using-acidrip-for-linux/
<ornj> perhaps
<ornj> i don't think i want the entire track but i guess in my mind i'd chop it down with some video editor first, anyway.
<elias_a> You want the "title" (= track on video DVD). Then use editor.
<ornj> yes, thank you  ;)
<ornj> i thought i knew what was up, knowing a thing or two about red book cd's, but dvd's are wacky.  ;)
<elias_a> ornj: Yes quite different realm. :)
<elias_a> ornj: Nevertheless I like linux tools when it comes to video.
<ornj> that's why i installed ubuntu studio.  ;)
<elias_a> ornj: I just love saying "dvgrab -autosplit nameofevent" and the DV is grabbed from my DV cassette camera.
<elias_a> There's nothing that beatiful in win or mac world.
<ornj> well, dvgrab could be compiled for bsd, could it not?  ;)
<millerthegorilla> hey there, does the current ubuntu studio release use xfce 4.12?  or will I have to wait for the next release?
<elias_a> ornj: AFAIK yes but why bother? :D
<millerthegorilla> ?
<ornj> ok, second dumb question
<ornj> my phone uses some weird crappy .3gp format for video.
<ornj> if i would like to edit that before upload, would i use the same tool?
<millerthegorilla> I didn't like xfce 4.11 or what ever ubu studio was using.  It crashed on a regular basis, so I started using kxstudio.  However, the memory requirements of xfce are an advantage and I'm now using fedora 22 alpha which uses xfce 4.12 and its really, really good.
<millerthegorilla> Plus I can always add the kxstudio repos to ubu studio when its installed.
<elias_a> ornj: You mean "what editor can I use for this specific 3gp-video type"?
<millerthegorilla> Perhaps I should ask on the ubuntustudio-dev channel?  Maybe they would know?
<elias_a> millerthegorilla: I think that would be wise, yse.
<elias_a> yes..
<ornj> downloading acidrip now, elias_a, thank you.
<millerthegorilla> I'd rather not upgrade to xfce 4.12 from the current release as there are some major changes.  I'll ask them thanks.
<ornj> elias_a>> yes, basically, i guess, yeah.
<ornj> what net is #ubuntustudio-dev on?
<elias_a> ornj: Just google for ubuntu sw able to read the format. Should be doable.
<ornj> well, then...
<ornj> for this acidrip clip do i want to use kdenlive, openshot, or pitivi to chop it down?
<elias_a> ornj: Do you also want me to choose your underwear? :P
<elias_a> ornj: Any of those is ok if able to handle the video format.
<ornj> ugh
<ornj> this is what i hate about the linux way...
<ornj> "we're all about choice!... there are over 200 options! pick whichever suits you best!"
<ornj> no. just tell me which is the "best" software for a given task  :P
<ornj> so that's one less thing i have to think about + can get on with my day.
<ornj> this is why i have literally over a dozen web browsers on my computer, more than half of which i haven't tried yet
<melodie> hi
<melodie> can someone help me about how to install on a hard drive with more partitions than 4 primary? It might be a gpt table (there is a uefi, with windows 8) and I have not done such installs yet
<melodie> ?
<melodie> and how can I check if the partition table is indeed a gpt?
<elias_a> melodie: Use the live cd or USB drive
<elias_a> Use gparted to see the contents of your HDD.
<elias_a> That should give you all the info you need.
<melodie> hi elias_a
<melodie> usb drive does not work, the HP 250 G3 does not boot to usb
<melodie> no matter wha t
<melodie> we have reduced the size of Windows from within Windows with disk manager
<melodie> and we do have 5 partitions
<melodie> this is certain
<melodie> so you have answered beside my question :)
<melodie> well I found that parted -l will help
<melodie> for knowing if it is gpt
<melodie> then, I have been told gpt allows having more than 4 primary partitions
<melodie> so, I'll have to create one additional partition yet, for the boot ?
<elias_a> melodie: You're on the right track.
<elias_a> melodie: Strange. According to manual your machine should be able to boot from USB: http://h20565.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c04409519-1
<elias_a> Well... whatever does the job is good enough.
<ornj> can someone help me play a dvd?
<ornj> i have ubuntu-restricted-addons installed and everything
<ornj> region-restricted error with totem, won't play with mplayer
<ObrienDave> try the gstreamer good, bad, ugly plugins in both .10 and 1.0 releases
<ornj> ok, i don't think i have bad, maybe aswhy
<ornj> oops, i forgot i was going to update my system before asking this question  :P
<ornj> :-/
<elias_a> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ornj> Yes, I did that.
<ornj> (Ah-ha, the wiki was down last night)
<ornj> oh, wait
<ornj> i was tired; maybe region's not set
<ornj> will try, thanks, elias
<elias_a> ornj: You're welcome...
<melodie> ornj ?
<melodie> you could also use my "heavy-dumb" method (additionnally to what is said above)
<melodie> install vlc, mplayer, and dvdrip, (not to rip, just to use it's debug mode)
<melodie> then start dvdrip, find the debug menu, start it, add anything which is presented in red characters, except "hal" of course, then retry to read your dvd
<melodie> elias_a I think I am on the good path for that install. I now know for sure the partition is of the GPT type, with EFI used in Windows, after I flashed the BIOS I was able to start a CD, but I don't have DVD's, and the Fr Ubuntu doc states only the Ubuntu official and officially supported derivated can boot to EFI once installed. I don't know if this is right, but I can't test, the machine isn't mine.
<ornj> i should probably instal vlc anyway
<millerthegorilla> hi, when does the next ubuntu studio release come out?
<ObrienDave> 15.04, next month sometime unless they went to LTS only
<millerthegorilla> cool thanks.  I wasn't sure that it wasn't on a rolling release or something.  I'm trying out the new xfce on fedora 22 alpha at the moment, and it is such an improvement on the last xfce that I cant' wait to try ubu studio again.
<ObrienDave> studio uses XFCE by default. welcome back to Ubuntu :)
<melodie> good night
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-19
<jone> hi
<jone> my name is jone mackabee.
<jone> call me jonemack 4 sshort
<holstein> i'll just use tab auto-complete
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<holstein> :)
<jone>  /msg NickServ joemack
<jone> how do i change my nick name
<holstein> jone: just the /nick command
<holstein> no space
<holstein>  /nick whatever
<holstein> register
<holstein> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jone>  /nick whatever
<holstein> whatever: no space
<holstein> whatever: you *cannot* leave a space
<holstein> the "/nick" tells the server what you are wanting to do
<holstein> if the nick belongs to someone else, and is "registered" you wont be able to use it
<jonemack> jonemack
<jonemack> i identified it
<holstein> you'll register, first
<jonemack> how/?
<holstein> !register
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<jonemack> !register jonemack
<holstein> jonemack: no, you must *read* the information at that link
<holstein> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<holstein> specifically https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<holstein> jonemack: you'll do that in the server window, so, if you mess up and leave space, you dont enter your password here
<holstein> for example .. /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<jonemack> ok i registered
<jonemack> there is an issue in my computer.  This is why i came here
<holstein> you dont need to register to ask a question
<lzy> helo
<Bernhard_L> Does anyone know how to take advantage of this community: http://opensourcemusician.com
<Bernhard_L> holstein gave me the advice, but is offline now.
<Bernhard_L> How to register?
<holstein> Bernhard_L: register?
<holstein> Bernhard_L: you can just join #opensourcemusicians
<Bernhard_L> holstein, yes I saw. Thanx.
<nooblinux298273> hello
<nooblinux298273> i did an upgrade on ubuntu studio using the following tutorial http://blog.zloether.com/2010/02/upgrade-ubuntu-lts-release-to-non-lts.html and now my distro's xfce desktop environment won't start. startxfce4 results in "fatal server error: no screens found, xinit: giving up, xinit unable to connect to X server : connection refused"
<nooblinux298273> would enabling multiarch before upgrading break my distro?
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-20
<gael_> hello
<tatu> Hi all.. Would someone please help me ..?  qjackctl doesn't start with focusrite saffire pro :( ffado-mixer runs and all seems ok, but when trying start jack with qjackctl says this: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-2YaNGmx576SWFDVFlrRmU2RVU/view?usp=sharing (qjackctl messages)
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-21
<holstein> tatu: i suggest this
<holstein> tatu: try jack with something you know works with jack.. the internal audio deivce, for example
<holstein> could be, you have irq setting issues, or a "bad" chipset for the firewire that doesnt support linux..
<holstein> i use the presonus firepod..
<holstein> used to be, it was a real pain setting up firewire.. now, its pretty much "plug and play"
<holstein> anyways, you can use "gksudo qjackctl" to troubleshoot permissions. though, you dont want to run it as root all the time..
<studio-user232> is anyone home
<tatu> thanks for reply.. figured out that its my firewire card. bad chipset as holstein said. do you recommend some card? Is via vt6315 chipset okay? someone said so at linuxmusicians
<tatu> and no, didn't run as root better than normal user, tested yesterday, and yes runs with internal audio fine, tested that too, normally I do much work before asking help ... :D like 18h with some f*king thing that should just work out of the box ;D
<Bernhard_L> Hello, do you mind listening to my track. I know I am far away from roots, and I am no real musician?
<Bernhard_L> Someone told me it is like a xmas song. :-(
<Bernhard_L> https://soundcloud.com/oslt/still-love-you-rude-gong-1
<holstein> Bernhard_L: i like it
<holstein> i mean, im not personally into the style, or electronic sounds like that. but, i think you really, "objectively" did a *very* good job with that production
<holstein> and the composition, as well
<holstein> i think, personally, why its not seeming like "roots" to you and/or folks you play it for is because its so far from what that music is
<Bernhard_L> holstein, you make my day.
<holstein> all/most midi represented, no vocals/lyrics.. etc
<Bernhard_L> holstein, in fact, normally I don't compose with major chords.
<holstein> i dont think its far from "roots", at all, considering the sounds, etc
<Bernhard_L> holstein, maybe it is the bassline. That is different.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: you have no bass ;)
<Bernhard_L> holstein, I always make first an instrumental.
<holstein> *if* you had a bass, and played it, and had played "roots" music in a band, it would sound like roots music..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, with a good feeling I try to make a dub from it.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, and a song.
<holstein> *no* traditional roots music is made how you are making that track.. so, you are going to be fighting that basic difference
<Bernhard_L> holstein, first making the riddim (drumline and bassline).
<Bernhard_L> holstein, yes maybe the groove comes from playing a fender jazz bass in a real band.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, far from reality from me.
<holstein> exactly.. if you want a "band" sound.. you'll need a band
<Bernhard_L> holstein, true, but it is a matter of mixing too.
<holstein> not really
<holstein> you wont "mix" a band sound into a midi realization..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, the deejay might be the one that makes the scoop.#
<Bernhard_L> holstein, no, what i mean is, that reggae is a matter of reverb and delay and other confusing effect chains.
<holstein> its not
<Bernhard_L> holstein, but you are the professional not me.
<holstein> you *can* use those effects.. but, its not the base difference
<holstein> if you had a roots band, playing "unplugged" with acoustic instruments, you would still find they sound a lot like a roots band
<Bernhard_L> holstein, I listened to a track of you yesterday, some bass and drums.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, and to be black of course.
<holstein> sure.. and im only suggesting that you *not* try and emulate some random band sound
<Bernhard_L> holstein, smoking ganja.
<holstein> i mean, they are already sounding like that
<holstein> just make your own music
<holstein> dont worry so much about emulating and making a fake band..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, of course.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, and done with ubuntustudio.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, yesterday i listened to "in the clear".
<Bernhard_L> holstein, I love it.
<holstein> in the clear?
<Bernhard_L> audio release of holstein.
<holstein> oh.. cool.. thanks!
<holstein> i think thats on "open"..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, yes
<holstein> i can make all of that available for sampling, or whatever
<Bernhard_L> holstein, yes I thought about asking.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, real instruments?
<holstein> bass
<holstein> upright bass..
<holstein> actually, just one track
<holstein> all of those can, assuming i remember, be performed live
<Bernhard_L> holstein, mystical, some tracks.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: cheers!
<Bernhard_L> holstein, you helped me a lot in the past.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, are u on soundcloud,too?
<holstein> yeah.. but, i use it mostly for teaching..
<holstein> https://soundcloud.com/mike-holstein
<Bernhard_L> holstein, howto find?
<holstein> teaching and promotion..
<holstein> can be literally *anything* on there..
<cfhowlett> sadly, soundcloud is also blocked in China
<holstein> ok.. gotta run.. keep the hits coming, Bernhard_L
<holstein> cfhowlett: its a handy tool :/
<holstein> i use it as kind of a notepad..
<atf> bonsoir a tous
<estebanquesadas_> Thanks!!!
<estebanquesadas_> I'm new and happy user for ubuntu studio...
<estebanquesadas_> I would like to ask a question
<estebanquesadas_> About touchpad configuration
<estebanquesadas_> for Acer machine
<estebanquesadas_> because is not working
<estebanquesadas> Morning... i wold like ask a question about my touchpad, because actually is not working in a Acer machine
<estebanquesadas> I wish someone would help me
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-22
<psihnofrost> hi all
<psihnofrost> haw i can check. have i the firewall and are he blocked the `tcp` and/ore `udp` on 27015 port
<psihnofrost> this is for "rcon" command `like sudo` on my  tf2 server
<tony__> Good morning, everyone. I have a strange issue! I did a fresh install of Ubuntustudio 14.04, and for some reason my system freezes at the shutdown splash screen. I have tried a couple things, but nothing's worked so far.
<tony__> I tried editing /etc/default/grub file to reflect the following: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force" which didn't work.
<tony__> Also, "shutdown -h now" doesn't work either.
<ubuntu-studio> can you tell me where to send dev comments regarding the ubuntu studio vivid vervet beta?
<sigga> how can i connect to Lasie cloud ?
<holstein> sigga: do "they" provide a linux client? what is it? ssh? samba? some other proprietary cloud thing? is there a web client?
<holstein> sigga: are you talking about a "lacie cloudbox" ?
<sigga> yes
 * holstein is reading https://www.lacie.com/US/products/product.htm?id=10597
<holstein> sigga: says FTP.. so, you can use an FTP client to connect to what you like
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (utopic), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<holstein> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.0.1-0.1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1108 kB, installed size 3502 kB
<holstein> or, whatever client you prefer
<sigga> ok
<sigga> thankz
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-21
<alcides> 0000
<Emilio> hello
<Guest60966> nozomi
<Guest60966> $ change name
<cfhowlett> nick
<cfhowlett> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Guest60966> $ change name nozomi Guest60966
<cfhowlett> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest60966> use /nick newnick
<Guest60966> sudo adduser Guest60966 audio
<nozomi_> nozomi
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-23
<route66custom> Hello, 1st time using irc. New install of ubuntustudio ongoing
 * w33dm0nk3y91 is away: Snowcone,USA
<Rick___> hi guys
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-24
<Anon1024> hi
<studio-user403> Ga!, it is still possible to lock ubuntustudio up. Definate fail for the ISO
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-27
<ren0v0> Would anyone here be able to help with DAC support under ubuntu?
<zequence> ren0v0: What kind of problem are you having?
<stacy-> can somebody show me how to use obs studio
<cfhowlett> "obs studio"?  never heard of it.
<stacy-> cfhowlett https://obsproject.com/download#linux
<stacy-> isnt this used for streaming video?
<TheHackOps> Kden live support broken in 15.10?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, as I said, never heard of it and I've been on Ubuntu Studio for years.  I see a community chat option on that page.  best to ask them
<stacy-> cfhowlett.. is ubuntu studio easy to learn ?..i need to  live stream video
<TheHackOps> stacy-, I live stream from normal ubuntu a LOT
<TheHackOps> I use OBS for linux
<TheHackOps> works a charm,
<zequence> TheHackOps: Kdenlive should improve a lot on 16.04, coming out in less than a month now
<cfhowlett> stacy-, i f you mean, "can I easily stream from ubuntu?", then yes.  see TheHackOps for guidance :)
<stacy-> thehackops.. which one is easier to get it up and running faster.. obs or ubuntu studio
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Not even about easily (its very easy) I get better quality on my ubuntu setup than i did on windows
<TheHackOps> whut
<TheHackOps> Ubuntu Studio is a distro variant of ubuntu
<stacy-> thehackops.. can both obs and ubuntu studio be used on the same server?
<TheHackOps> OBS is debian based software
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, Ubuntu Studio is an official Ubuntu flavor
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Sorry I dont use it
<zequence> stacy-: Ubuntu Studio is an operating system. OBS is an application which you can install onto an operating system
<TheHackOps> Im plain ol vanilla ubuntu for me
<stacy-> which one streams video better ? obs or ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> stacy-, Ubuntu Studio is the OS.  seems like OBS is the app so ... yes
<TheHackOps> https://obsproject.com/
<TheHackOps> OBS is a powerful crossplatform live streaming software
<stacy-> there is a ubuntu studio in the software center
<TheHackOps> Supports openGL direct hooks
<TheHackOps> and more
<cfhowlett> stacy-,what OS do you have now??
<zequence> stacy-: The Ubuntu Studio you see in the software center is a mix of packages which you can use to turn any Ubuntu flavor into Ubuntu Studio
<stacy-> i have ubuntu desktop now
<TheHackOps> stacy-, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio
<TheHackOps> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install obs-studio
<zequence> stacy-: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<stacy-> i need something easy to get it workng
<TheHackOps> Have a play with it
<zequence> stacy-: You don't need Ubuntu Studio. Just the application.
<cfhowlett> stacy-, OK ... if you wanted to go full Ubuntu Studio you could easily add those packages to your ubuntu.  but if you only want OBS-studio, you can install that directly.  see the OBS installation instructions on their page
<TheHackOps> You might need to install ffmpeg
<stacy-> thehackops..can you show me some samples on it
<TheHackOps> Am I allowed to post my youtube channel in here?
<stacy-> i had it installed but not familair with how it works
<stacy-> thehackops private message me
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, yep.  PM is the way to go
<TheHackOps> I dont like PM's sorry
<TheHackOps> Just try it
<stacy-> by the way ..is there a good proxy or vpn i can use on ubunto to view google or youtube
<TheHackOps> I record and stream CS:GO
<TheHackOps> with it
<TheHackOps> 0.0
<TheHackOps> stacy-, Are you new to linux?
<stacy-> sorry i am new
<TheHackOps> Oh
<TheHackOps> My bad
<TheHackOps> No problems
<TheHackOps> Yes
<TheHackOps> OpenVPN will help you
<TheHackOps> But you will still need a VPN network
<TheHackOps> Anyway time to try openshot
<cfhowlett> this!!!
<TheHackOps> Since kdenlive is broken
<TheHackOps> Long live kdenlive
<TheHackOps> :(
<stacy-> hackops..can you suggest an easy to use app
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, it's worth it to get the openshot ppa for version 2
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Dammit I assumed they would have updated launchpad
 * TheHackOps goes looking for PPA
<stacy-> i need both openvpn and openshot for the vpn to work right?
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, https://launchpad.net/~openshot.developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cfhowlett> stacy-, no
<cfhowlett> openshot is for video editing
<cfhowlett> openVPN is for handling a vpn connection
<TheHackOps> stacy-, Two seperate conversations
<stacy-> cfhowlett..what is best for live streaming
<stacy-> ?
<cfhowlett> stacy-, there is no "best" in any category of software.  best bet: choose a tool, learn the tool and that will be your "best"
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Erm I dont mean to be Bias as I do contribute to OBS's source but
<TheHackOps> OBS is the best on nix
<TheHackOps> at least for debian
<stacy-> i need something easy to get it up and running
<TheHackOps> stacy-, Install OBS
<TheHackOps> Do you know how to use the terminal in ubuntu yet?
<stacy-> thehackops... its installed
<TheHackOps> Ok, open it
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Has OpenShot always used Qt?
<TheHackOps> OHH MY this is smexy
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, I don't think so thus the "new and improved" version 2.  As I understand it, Openshot was rebuilt to exploit QT goodies
<stacy-> its obs 0.13.1
<stacy-> is this the one you use thehackops
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Being a Qt developer myself I might just exploit it more
 * TheHackOps goes digging in the source code
<cfhowlett> please do!
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Would it be wrong of me to write a metro theme for this with QSS :(
<TheHackOps> It needs more bazaz
<stacy-> thehackops..how do i link obs to joomla?
<cfhowlett> TheHackOps, I'm not the maintainer but he would likely welcome the effort
<TheHackOps> stacy-, Joomla is a web cms
<TheHackOps> OBS is streaming software
<TheHackOps> they're not even related at all
<stacy-> thehackops.. i am trying to have a template stream video
<stacy-> after making the site how do i link obs to the site?
<TheHackOps> stacy-, You would need to use something like Twitch.tv or Youtube
<TheHackOps> they have live streaming support
<TheHackOps> you can embed their player
<stacy-> thehacksops..for example..if the person clcks on the thumb nail they would get the live stream..
<TheHackOps> stacy-, Anata wa nigongo o hanasemasu ka?
<stacy-> i am from california thehackops
<TheHackOps> Says japan on your IRC tag
<TheHackOps> Oh wait
<TheHackOps> wrong person
<TheHackOps> lol
<stacy-> hai.. mama desu ne
<cfhowlett> indeed
<TheHackOps> hahaha
<stacy-> i am using vpns on this
<TheHackOps> cfhowlett, Where in Japan do you live?
<stacy-> and i cant get into google or youtube
<cfhowlett> TK
<cfhowlett> stacy-, try vimeo
<stacy-> thehackops... is there an irc chatroom for obs
<stacy-> obs studio
<TheHackOps> I think there is
<TheHackOps> indeed
<stacy-> i dont think its #obs
<stacy-> inside its about opensuse
<ren0v0> zequence, hi, i have a SMSL Q5 pro that doesn't seem to want to play ball, i've tried 14.04, 15.10, 16.04 and they all react a little differently but none work for any period of time. When i connect (USB DAC) it shows up hotplugged as an analog device, and via cold boot both analog and digital (Q-AMP). They flash on and off, and if you click it quick enough it'll output, and 5-10 seconds later it'll start to crackle
<ren0v0> and become inaudible
<zequence> ren0v0: Did you try it with jack?
<zequence> For any pulseaudio related problems, you could try #pulseaudio
<zequence> As for jack #jack
<zequence> Both use ALSA as backend, so could be your device is not well supported.
<zequence> Found your forum post.
<zequence> You could also try sending a post to the linux audio user mail list
<ren0v0> zequence, thanks, yea i had some help over at #lad, i'll get my forum post updated with a lot more info as soon as i get the time, i've ordered a replacement device to rule that out, but would like to keep it if its still faulty and work through the issue, it seems great value
<Prodigy> I was wondering if anyone still used irc
<krytarik> "Yes."
<Prodigy> good to know
<ubuntu-studio> test
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-20
<plympton> hello is anybody out there
<klamaxdo> buenas....
<klamaxdo> hi someware here????
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-21
<sfsf> avlinux vs ubuntu studio
<sfsf> i have a question about the rt kernel vs the ubuntu studio kernel
<sfsf> Which kernel is better?
<sfsf> or faster
<studio-user834> My hardware specs is dell m4300 core2duo dedicated quadro fx 360m etc...  Will this laptop run smoother on the 4.8.0-41-lowlatency or can i install the rt kernel
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-22
<Deime88> Hello IRC people.
<Deime88> And IRC robots
<Deime88> How do I protect my identity in IRC?
<Deime88> whois Deime88
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-23
<DCSynergyzer> Hello.
<DCSynergyzer> I am happy to just read a message I typed that is public.
<pinqvin_> Hello, I have problem with my audio settings. I cannot hear my intrument play until I have recorded it
<pinqvin_> So there is some problem with output and input and jack settings seems to be fine
<pinqvin_> Hello anyone here?
<DemetriusCelash> Hello again
<DemetriusCelash> How might I install 02 Micro SD Card Reader driver?
<studio-user410> Is this the channel for Kodi and PVR-related questions?
<studio-user410> Using Ubuntu Studio
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-24
<studio-user976> salve, sto installando ubuntu studio e  i chiedevo se si poteva scaricare l'interfaccia gnome su ubuntu studio ?
<studio-user186> join
<studio-user186> ANYBODY OUT THERE?
<studio-user437> can anyone help me with networking issue
<studio-user437> ?
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-26
<studio-user719> Hello
<studio-user719> Bye...
<jukka> Hello! I ha a question. Let's suppose I have started fro example virtual keyboard and a soft synth and connected them with QjackCtl. Is there a way to save that setup so that next time I could call it up not have to start the programs and make the connection manually?
<Guest22401> yes there is
<jukka> I found the way. Patchbay :)
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-20
<FirstTime> Hi!
<studio-user986> Heya fellas!
<studio-user435> hello, I'm using Ubuntu Studio 16.04.  The Whisker Menu shows ONLY generic applications.  I cannot get it to show all the video and audio applications.  Please help/
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-23
<studio-user433> Hola alguien sabe español?
<studio-user433> instale ubuntu studio 17.10 y es poco fluido. La navegación por internet se cuelga enseguida y ni hablar al abrir blender u openshot.
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user433> Muchas gracias ubuttu. Que tengas un gran día, abrazos
<gabriel> #ubuntu-es
<studio-user057> Hello all nerds :D <3
<studio-user057> when a install kxstudio tool over ubuntu studio there is a problem with the menu?
<studio-user057> there are double category for audio production tool in the menu
<studio-user057> there are 2 or 3 doublets of most effects in Ardour XD this is a mess
<studio-user057> way dont you just have the latest ardour from kxstudio? way dont you integrate kxstudio from the start in ubuntu studio
<OvenWerks> studio-user057: ubuntu policy... would be the simple answer...
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio and kxstudio are completely different projects with different aims.
<OvenWerks> There are some kxstudio packages that have interesting licencing that keep them out of debian and by extension ubuntu.
<studio-user057> humans and licencing ... okej so ubuntu studio is not for music production or what are you say different aims? you dont uppdate the packages or have meaningful usable ones just for licensing problems ?
<studio-user057> there are manny buggs in the ubuntu studio audio producktion pkgs
<OvenWerks> Really? I use it every day I don't see lots of bugs.
<OvenWerks> I do dev work on Ardour from here.
<OvenWerks> I do not use the kxstudio packagews though
<studio-user057> okej nice how maby kx studio and ubuntu together makes buggs?
<studio-user057> ill try install it agin
<OvenWerks> Could do, any time I have mixed the two I have had problems
<studio-user057> lmms
<studio-user057> crach
<studio-user057> everytime I open zynaddsubfx
<studio-user057> cant us that
<OvenWerks> Kxstudio is supposed to be releasing a 18.04 based iso sometime soon from what I hear.
<OvenWerks> If you want the kxstudio packages, that would be the way to go. The author did not have time to do a 16.04 version so the last one is still 14.04
<martin__> my desktop does nt look any different it still looks the default
<thebaddream> hi?
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-24
<MI6> Hello all
<MI6> ok,I'm new to linux and ubuntu studio as of this moment I need some help...I am reinstalling Ubuntu Studio as I write this however the problem I was having is that I tried changing myresolution in Ubuntu Studio but I only have one choice, 640x480 this needs to be at 1024x768,Just so Im clear, I did all updatingand I have tride numerous ways listed online to change it via term but none seem to have any effect. i've tried xander as w
<MI6> any help  would be awesome
<MI6> thx
<cfhowlett> first: stop reinstalling when things go wrong!  this ain't windows!
<MI6> ooooooooooook....
<cfhowlett> second: bring this to #ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> ask there.  more eyes to see the issue
<MI6> and thirdly?
<MI6> Hmm I thought this was Ubuntu SUPPOT and creativity chat.. unfortunately I cant get creative if I cant see the full page on my laptop due to this problem....hence why im here, Ive been everywhere  else. but thanks for your warm welcome and expert help...( which was about as usless as all the other sires I've tried.including #ubuntu...
<MI6> SUPPORT*
<cfhowlett> right.  there are 1500 users currently in #ubuntu.  there are only a few here.  so more eyes would seem to be a benefit.  but, hey, feel free to indulge your snark.
<MI6> Clarify snark??
<MI6> Okay... beides the gruff attitude from one cfhowlett, can anyone else offer any real help on my problem?
<jdm7dv> all I would add to 18.04 or Bionic is CSound, Supercolider, Maxima and maybe Office Office by default
<gemcat> have java issues been resolved in 17.10?
<studio-user999> I have a question about Nvidia cards and how to not get a black screen
<studio-user999> I have an HP zbook 15, i7 ,32gb, Nvidia Quadro k2100m (gk106glm) , Everytime I load the driver I get a black screen and can't do anything but reinstall .. It's getting old.. I've tried nomodeset , and a few other things and at my whits end
<gemcat> studio-user999, i googled nvidia support linux and got http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-linux
<studio-user999> Thank you gemcat , I've found that page it shows me the latest driver 390 . , But any of them I get a black screen when it was just running on the same machine same as 17.10 , I replaced the SSD and got this head ache lol.. but I'm going to try that with 17.04 base
<studio-user999> It's amazing how much better it runs the same games vs win 10 on the same machine , I get blurring on RUST in winBlows
<studio-user999> Doing a reinstall now with studio 17.04 , and trying the 340.0 driver wish me luck
<gemcat> good luck
<krytarik> 17.04 is already EOL however.
<studio-user999> Yeah , bout to give up... It was working GREAT , and my hhd quit so I replaced it with a SSD
<krytarik> studio-user999: You might have better luck at assistance with this in the general #ubuntu channel btw.
<studio-user999> Thx , I appreciate it . Can't get where I want to go it seems. I've been running Linux since 04 , and I've never had this issue
<studio-user999> With the free driver it seems I'm just off the station a bit on an old TV , and can't get it working again. Just frustrating. Lol
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-25
<DirtyEar> Hi, I have a problem
<DirtyEar> Is there any person willing to help me?
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-19
<lightcycle> Someone who can recommend a USB audio interface with at least 16 ch in? Is 2nd gen Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 any good?
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: factoid updated, thank you
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> lightcycle: I've had a lot of luck with Behringer interfaces so long as I'm using Jack. The Behringer U-Phoria UMC1820 seems to be what you might be looking for, and it's relatively easy on the price compared to the Focusrite products.
<lightcycle> Eickmeyer: Thank you for that, I will look into the Behringer interface as a possibility!
<darkad> Hi all, no power management on ubuntustudio?
<Eickmeyer> darkad: What do you mean by power management?
<darkad> I set the behavior in case of low battery but nothing happens
<darkad> and the computer losses the power without giving any alert message
<darkad> I changed also between xfce power manager and gnome power manager but the result is just the same
<Eickmeyer> darkad: That means it's a hardware problem. After time, some batteries don't report proper percentages.
<Eickmeyer> You might need a battery replacement.
<darkad> but I see the right percentage if I execute the power-manager-statistics
<darkad> and I can look at the battery level also on the applet indicator
<darkad> I got some doubts about default rt kernel compatibility, or some boot options maybe
<Eickmeyer> darkad: Since this isn't a problem specific to Ubuntu Studio, and since Ubuntu Studio is simply customized Ubuntu, I might have to direct you to #xubuntu since it might be a problem with the applet. We don't develop the Xfce desktop here.
<Eickmeyer> darkad: We don't have the RT kernel. If you've installed the RT kernel, that's not supported here.
<Eickmeyer> We have the lowlatency kernel, which is simply the default "generic" kernel with an extra flag (PREEMPT_RT) set.
<darkad> 4.4.0-143-lowlatency #169-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 7 08:38:45 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Eickmeyer> Which version of Ubuntu Studio are you using? (lsb_release -a)
<darkad> yes I was wrong, that's my kernel
<darkad> 18.04
<Eickmeyer> Okay. The lowlatency kernel is installed and runs by default. What problems are you having?
<darkad> I was wrong again
<darkad> No LSB modules are available.
<darkad> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<darkad> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<darkad> Release:	16.04
<darkad> Codename:	xenial
<Eickmeyer> Oh, you need to upgrade to 18.04 soon. 16.04 is end-of-life within the next month.
<darkad> yes no problem
<darkad> how can I test if the power pamanger is working correctly?
<darkad> It doesn't give any alert on low battery
<Eickmeyer> darkad: You might have to ask in #ubuntu. Our scope in this channel is limited to Ubuntu Studio-specific items.
<darkad> but I can see the low batteery if I run the power-manager-statistics
<Eickmeyer> But, try #xubuntu first. It's their desktop environment.
<darkad> thanks
<Eickmeyer> Like I said, though, you need to upgrade for better support.
<darkad> It's an old thing,that should work also on 16.04, but thnks anyway
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome. The problem is that 16.04 only has 1 month left of support, so people are going to tell you to upgrade and then try. Newer versions of software has bug fixes that might include bug fixes to power management.
<darkad> I though it was an old and stable feature, but I'll take a look at specific package version for this new release. Thanks again
<Eickmeyer> You have the wrong definition of stable. Stable does not mean bug-free. Stable means nothing in the distribution changes aside from security updates.
<Eickmeyer> darkad: ^
<studio-user578> hey folks . I cant get my volume hardware keys to work . They did at one point but stopped . I check pauvcontrol plugin icon and the enable volume hardware toggle is checked
<studio-user578> any idears
<studio-user578> ??
<studio-user578> Didnt wanna create custom keyboard shortcut as they did work which means something borked . Just trying to fix .
<studio-user578> restart didnt help
<Guest30974> Lel
<Guest30974> what a lively bunch
<Guest30974> No helpy ?  Make volume hardware keys worky ?!
<Guest30974> weird . all other keys work . brightness , backlit , airplane mode . Even multimedia playback keys . hmm
<Guest30974> just not volume/mute
<Guest30974> Hi :D   Lets be frenz
<Eickmeyer> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Eickmeyer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Guest30974> restarted pavucontrol service didnt help ... whassamata u ?!   my keys no worky
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-20
<studiobot> <mario_buoninfante> Hi, Is there a standard procedur to submit a new Ubuntu package?
<studiobot> <mario_buoninfante> I was thinking about the ChucK programming language package, and at the moment the Ubuntu package is quite old (v1.2 while the 1.4 is out)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @mario_buoninfante [Hi, Is there a standard procedure to submit a new Ubuntu package?], Pretty much this: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<studiobot> <mario_buoninfante> thanks @Eickmeyer
<studiobot> <mario_buoninfante> I'll look into it
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> You're welcome. :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-21
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> OvenWerks / Erich when you guys get the chance. I am trying to connect a Zoom H1 via usb to use as a live mic/sound card. I know I have done this before, but I can't for the life of me get the ubuntu studio to see the card (aplay -l doesn't list it, but i see it under lsusb devices) using 18.04 with backport repository. any idea wha
<studiobot> t might be going pearshaped, or how I can get the computer to recognize it manually. (I know I used to run a command to get it to work, but I can't find it in my notes xD)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @azbulutlu [OvenWerks / Erich when you guys get the chance. I am trying to connect a Zoom H1 …], Perhaps this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/908688/how-can-i-connect-the-h1-zoom-usb-microphone-to-use-it-on-ubuntu
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> possibly? *goes to retest it*
<studio-user340> Hello everyone, I have a problem with ubuntu, all the folders on my other partition where I keep my files where I access both ubuntu and windows, but when I open them in linux, they have a lock that will not allow me to save in the folder , I already changed the permissions on the properties, but nothing has changed, can anyone help me?
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> Eickmeyer I am an idiot is the summary of the situation. works like a charm *laughs*
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @azbulutlu [Eickmeyer I am an idiot is the summary of the situation. works like a charm *lau …], You're not an idiot! lol You just couldn't remember. I get it. I was working on my computer last night, came up with a task, and couldn't remember what I was doing after the first stop.
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> studio-user340 I believe it is something like you need to disable fast boot. or a windows setting that keeps those folders locked.
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> I'll look it up and get back to you unless someone else beats me to it
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> Eickmeyer I normally note stuff like this in a nice zim-wiki somehow completely forgot to do it for this. Going to amend that now xD
<Eickmeyer> studio-user340: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Eickmeyer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: azbulutlu = eylul-
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @azbulutlu [studio-user340 I believe it is something like you need to disable fast boot. or …], They left, ping time-out.
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> :))
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-22
<studiobot> Jassiel G was added by: designbybeck
<studiobot> s_delrio was added by: s_delrio
<studiobot> KekandaAdi was added by: KekandaAdi
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-23
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Huh. May have accidentally deleted the telegram chat history. Oops.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Support Chat | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around | For off-topic, please find the Telegram link at https://ubuntustudio.org/community | All Ubuntu IRC Guidelines Apply
<studiobot> carbonzero was added by: carbonzero
<studiobot> physicist164 was added by: physicist164
<studiobot> physicist164 was removed by: physicist164
<studiobot> <mario_buoninfante> @Eickmeyer [Huh. May have accidentally deleted the telegram chat history. Oops.], it seems to be there still 😄
<studiobot> <mario_buoninfante> I think on Telegram you can delete something for you o for everybody
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Hello guys
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Latest update make droidcam cant work, it show "device not found(/dev/video0-9)"
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Anyone experience the same issue?
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Any help will be appreciated, thanks before
<playinmyblues> Hi. I am a new user of Ubuntu Studio and have a question about installing an LV2 plugin - synthv1, if anybody can help?
<carbonzero> bayu: hello and welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel. I'm also here to answer questions but the one you ask is outside my level of knowledge. When Eickmeyer and Ovenwerks come online, they'd be able to help you a lot since they're awesome.
<carbonzero> playinmyblues: Just letting you know that I'm here to answer questions but that one is also outside my level of knowledge. I'm not new to Ubuntu Studio but I don't know as much as I should. Perhaps Eickmeyer and/or Ovenwerks can help with that since they work on the programming a lot.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @mario_buoninfante [it seems to be there still 😄], Must've done it to myself. :S
<playinmyblues> Thanks folks. I was here a couple of days ago and Eickmeyer helped.
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: http://lv2plug.in/pages/filesystem-hierarchy-standard.html
<playinmyblues> I just saw that synthv1 is an instrument installed in UbSt already. I am trying to get a version to show up in T7.
<Eickmeyer> So, for local user, it's in your home folder in a hidden directory named .lv2
<Eickmeyer> Oh. It's installed.
<Eickmeyer> T7?
<Eickmeyer> Tracktion?
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: ^
<playinmyblues> Yes, it is installed but it does not show in Traktion 7. Free DAW from Traktion.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, we don't support anything not included in the Ubuntu repositories. Sorry.
<Eickmeyer> I would help, but I'm not familiar enough with it.
<Eickmeyer> And, it's my son's birthday weekend, so I'm likely to be offline. :/
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: ^
<playinmyblues> Just reading that link now. It seems to answer my question - about ./configure [--prefix=/usr/local] as I am not sure if that stood for any user specified options.
<Eickmeyer> You might have to ask someone in a Tracktion forum.
<Eickmeyer> Gotta go. Good luck. o/
<playinmyblues> Ok. Thanks again.
<studiobot> Graziano Palamara was added by: Graziano Palamara
<playinmyblues> Back again. I have tried to install synthv1 as an LV2 separate from the Ubuntu Studio install. I am trying to get it to show up as a plugin in T7, a free DAW by Traktion. I know T7 is not supported by Ubuntu Studio's team but if I could get some help with installing the plugin, that would be great.
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: Looks like the LV2 version of synthv1 isn't installed by default, so try "sudo apt install synth1-lv2" in a terminal
<playinmyblues> It seems that I have not installed LV2 correctly yet as the synthv1 install says that there is no LV2 support after I type in ./configure prefix=/usr/local
<playinmyblues> That would seem quite simple.
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: Did you try the command I provided?
<playinmyblues> I did.
<playinmyblues> Now I am seeing if I can get it to show in T7.
<Eickmeyer> ok
<playinmyblues> I suppose I know enough to do some installs but not enough to know where it was installed.
<Eickmeyer> Make sure T7 is looking for it in /usr/lib/lv2 since that's where LV2 plugins are stored by default.
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: ^ That should give you a clue.
<Eickmeyer> LV2 plugins in Ubuntu (and Debian) are installed into /usr/lib/lv2.
<Eickmeyer> That is, if they're systemwide, which they should be if installed with apt. User-only LV2 plugins typically go into ~/.lv2
<playinmyblues> Thanks. It scanned them but it says it did not install them correctly in T7.
<Eickmeyer> Then I have no idea what T7 is doing. The only thing I can think is that T7 is 32-bit finding 64-bit plugins, or vice-verse.
<playinmyblues> It is a 64 bir program.
<playinmyblues> I think it only takes 64 bit plugins
<playinmyblues> There is no ./lv2 directory
<playinmyblues> .lv2
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: T7 does not support LV2 plugins. https://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?t=15414
<Eickmeyer> Only VST or AU.
<Eickmeyer> The only DAW that I know of that supports LV2 out of the box is Ardour.
<Eickmeyer> Perhaps qtractor
<Eickmeyer> That said, the Carla-VST bridge might work to use LV2 plugins.
<playinmyblues> I tried using Ardour when I installed the os but I could not figure it out. Where is a good place to start, look for tutorials?
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: The #ardour channel is good to start, and the documentation at ardour.org is extensive.
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: OvenWerks, one of our developers, is an Ardour developer.
<Eickmeyer> Once you understand the concept of channel strips in the mixer being separate from the editor, it's very simple.
<playinmyblues> I am having a hard time finding VST plugins for Linux. They seem to be mainly LV2.
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: There aren't many, but they're out there.
<Eickmeyer> http://linux-sound.org/linux-vst-plugins.html
<Eickmeyer> https://www.audiopluginsforfree.com/linux/vst-linux/
<Eickmeyer> Mostly it's because people don't know that VST plugins can be compiled for Linux.
<playinmyblues> Helm just installed correctly for me. I tried it on Ubuntu - did not work.
<Eickmeyer> Strange.
<Eickmeyer> Again, though, if it's not in the Ubuntu repos, we can't really support it.
<playinmyblues> It installed correctly just now, but it did not when I was using Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> We're working on getting Carla into the repos, and I may have just pushed the final commit to get it to land in Ubuntu 19.04.
<playinmyblues> I will try Dexed next. It will have to be compiled.
<Eickmeyer> Carla would solve these problems since it includes several plugin bridges, which would allow LV2 plugins to be run inside VST-only DAWs and vice-verse.
<playinmyblues> That would be great.
<playinmyblues> I have a question if possible.
<Eickmeyer> Sure.
<playinmyblues> I tried to install synthv1 and now have this at the end of the install:
<playinmyblues>   synthv1 0.9.6    Build target . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: release    JACK stand-alone build . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes   JACK session support . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes   JACK MIDI support  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes   ALSA MIDI support  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes   LV2 plug-in build  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: no   LV2 plug-in X11 UI support   . . . . . . . . . . .: 
<playinmyblues> Sorry that did not show well.
<Eickmeyer> Looks like you're trying to compile it?
<playinmyblues> yes
<playinmyblues> it looks like I did not install LV2 correctly.
<Eickmeyer> !info synthv1
<ubottu> synthv1 (source: synthv1): old-school polyphonic synthesizer - standalone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (bionic), package size 38 kB, installed size 327 kB
<Eickmeyer> !info synthv1-lv2
<ubottu> synthv1-lv2 (source: synthv1): old-school polyphonic synthesizer - LV2 plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (bionic), package size 15 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Eickmeyer> So, the packages are already compiled and in the Ubuntu repos, so why not install from there?
<playinmyblues> I did not know they were there.
<playinmyblues> Like I said. I know enough to install some things but do not know Linux all that well.
<Eickmeyer> In the future, try "sudo apt search {package}". Another thing to do is to install synaptic and search for a package from there.
<playinmyblues> You mentioned installing synthv1-lv2 before and I did that. I wonder if LV2 is still needed?
<Eickmeyer> Only if you plan on using it as an LV2 plugin, which I highly recommend as the older LADSPA (read: LV1) plugins are deprecated and no longer actively developed.
<playinmyblues> Can you install LV2 from the command line?
<Eickmeyer> In fact, I might make a note of that. Seems as though not having the LV2 version installed by default is an oversight.
<Eickmeyer> LV2 is a plugin format, not an actual program.
<playinmyblues> I tried to compile LV2 from the source files but it looks like it did not install correctly.
<playinmyblues> Ok.
<Eickmeyer> You need the development sources/libraries. That's what that's talking about.
<Eickmeyer> But, again, that's only if you need to compile from source.
<Eickmeyer> "sudo apt install lv2-dev" is what you'd want.
<playinmyblues> I see.
<playinmyblues> I tried to use the download from here:
<playinmyblues> http://lv2plug.in/
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that's just the source code. Won't do you any good.
<playinmyblues> Even if I tried to compile it?
<Eickmeyer> Install synaptic: "sudo apt install synaptic". When you think of an application or something you want, you can search there. 80% of the time you'll find something there, so long as it's open source.
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-24
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: Why?
<playinmyblues> Did that a few minutes ago.
<playinmyblues> I suppose I know enough to get myself into trouble.
<Eickmeyer> Okay. Also, if you find something that isn't found in synaptic, try searching here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Eickmeyer> Somebody may have it in their personal package archive, which you can add.
<Eickmeyer> Of course, that comes without official support.
<Eickmeyer> The Ubuntu Studio team has a Backports PPA that we maintain, but the rest of the Ubuntu community doesn't support.
<Eickmeyer> And, as always, Google is your friend.
<playinmyblues> I just ran synthv1-0.9.6 again - ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<playinmyblues>   synthv1 0.9.6    Build target . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: release    JACK stand-alone build . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes   JACK session support . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes   JACK MIDI support  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes   ALSA MIDI support  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes   LV2 plug-in build  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .: yes   LV2 plug-in X11 UI support   . . . . . . . . . . .:
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: "sudo apt installl synthv1" will get it for you precompiled. We can't support compilation of something that is already in the repos.
<Eickmeyer> The upstream developer can support compilation, but we can't.
<Eickmeyer> That's just too much for a small team like ours.
<playinmyblues> I suppose I am interested to figure out if all the dependencies are installed correctly. Sorry. I understand I am getting into stuff that is beyond the scope of your team.
<Eickmeyer> If you're running Ubuntu, there are very few reasons to compile something yourself.
<playinmyblues> Got it.
<Eickmeyer> There are merits to compiling yourself, don't get me wrong.
<Eickmeyer> It's the only reason I know anything about packaging software.
<playinmyblues> I was searching for vsts and just came across the source code for much of it. Found out the dependencies were not there and found the source code for that, etc. etc.
<Eickmeyer> Yep. Dependencies are huge and can become an endless pit if you're not careful.
<playinmyblues> Writing your own vsts looks interesting. I think knowing how to program then knowing how LV2 works would be helpful.
<playinmyblues> So, if I wanted to start developing, where would I start?
<Eickmeyer> Yikes... uh... that's a loaded question.
<playinmyblues> I figured. I have seen a lot of suggestions on volunteering to do documentation is a good place.
<playinmyblues> Do you guys have any small projects that might need some help in that way?
<Eickmeyer> I'm not even a programmer. As I like to say, I couldn't code my way out of a paper bag.
<Eickmeyer> Well, look at help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio and see if you can find something that needs updating. But, being new to Linux in general, I wouldn't expect you to find anything.
<playinmyblues> I have some limited experience programming microcontrollers, some C, Python, etc. Nothing much past getting a basic understanding of programming.
<playinmyblues> Checking it out now.
<Eickmeyer> We honestly don't have much hand in programming what goes into Ubuntu Studio. The packages we do maintain are here (and only calf/lmms because one of our guys does the upstream stuff in Debian for them): https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Eickmeyer> I'm involved with packaging calf and carla, and the ubuntustudio* packages.
<Eickmeyer> Other than that, there's not much to do at this time since 19.04's release is just around the corner
<playinmyblues> Ok.
<Eickmeyer> Documentation is a big one for us since there's so much outdated information that people are getting misguided.
<Eickmeyer> The team just hasn't been able to keep-up with it, so I've been trying to simplify to the basics. We shouldn't have to have a guide for everything we install since that documentation can be found elsewhere, especially the individual project websites.
<playinmyblues> I picked up on one or two things when I was reading how to set up Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> playinmyblues: Well, I just wrote that within the past month or two. :)
<Eickmeyer> I'm going to be writing documentation for Ubuntu Studio Installer soon as well.
<playinmyblues> I was looking for PulseAudio-Jack Bridge and was expecting a page on it. I suppose it is just a setting in Ubuntu Studio Controls for which an option is selected?
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
<Eickmeyer> Gotta go.
<playinmyblues> I appreciate the links. I was looking through some of them. I should be install some of them without too much trouble.
<playinmyblues> Thanks.
<openjuese> hola soy de argentina
<openjuese> quiero preguntarles una cosa
<openjuese> de donde puedo conseguir tutorial en video Ardour5 completo y en español de princiapiante a avanzado
<openjuese> y en español
<openjuese> alguien me puede dar la data porfa
<Eickmeyer> !es | openjuese
<ubottu> openjuese: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: playinmyblues was probably missing libsuil or its -devel package
<OvenWerks> though the description seems to say hosts not plugins.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Probably, which gets confusing.
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: factoid ubuntustudio-controls added. Thank you
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I did a thing. ^
<Eickmeyer> !jack
<ubottu> The JACK Audio Connection Kit is a sound server meant for professional applications, allowing different audio protocols and applications to interconnect in nearly unlimited ways. This is the core of Ubuntu Studio's audio workflow. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK for more information on JACK in general.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: "5. Jack periods" ... "Click Here"???
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Oops, forgot to add the link.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Fixed.
<studiobot> <carbonzero> Hey guys. Been looking at some wacom tablets to use for drawing graphics. Any specific models I need to be aware of? Or do all of them have support?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @carbonzero [Hey guys. Been looking at some wacom tablets to use for drawing graphics. Any sp …], @azbulutlu might be the expert on that. If she's around, she'd probably have an idea.
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> @carbonzero I only know wacoms are generally well supported. I know ovenwerks bought a huion recently there was a
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> hiccup I think,
<OvenWerks> huion tablets (and probably any with the same chipset) need added kernel modules.
<OvenWerks> see: https://digimend.github.io/drivers/
<OvenWerks> see this page for the supported tablets: https://digimend.github.io/tablets/
<OvenWerks> I found out that V9 deb package does not work with 16.04, but v8 does. With v9 installed the light (lite) DM did not start. I had to use c-a-F1 to log in and remove the package. DL V8 and it works fine. I have not tried any version with 18.04 yet.
<OvenWerks> Once the driver is figured out, it seems to work fine and all the xsetwacom commands seem to be effective too.
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-16
<cjdg> hi there
<cjdg> :)
<sirriffsalothp> Anyone know how to get presets in setBfree to work? When I restart the program the saves I made are just replaced by the default presets...
<jphilips> hi all. i'm part of the marketing team for xubuntu and wanted to get in contact with someone on the similar team for ubuntu studio
<jphilips> Eickmeyer[m]: hi
<Eickmeyer[m]> jphilips: Hi. Such discussion shouldn't be in this support channel.
<jphilips> did you see my message above
<jphilips> oh sorry, what is the correct channel
<Eickmeyer[m]> jphilips: I answered you in #xubuntu-devel.
<Eickmeyer[m]> jphilips: #ubuntustudio-devel is also a thing.
<jphilips> okay will talk to you there
<anden> i've noticed that when disabling pulseaudio and using alsa directly, i can achieve some lower latency in audio playback, at the cost of having no mixing. it works great for programs like LMMS that can be configured to use ALSA, but i would love to do this for games (at the cost of not having any background audio from other applications of course). i found pasuspender which seems to be the right program
<anden>  for this, but for most games that just causes the audio to mute completely, how i can force the game to use alsa directly?
<anden> i know this isn't primarily the place to go for gaming-related questions, but some people from #ubuntu recommended me to ask here. sorry if the question is too off-topic
<anden> well, i think i got it to work by stopping pulseaudio.socket and pulseaudio.service with systemctl, and also disabling autospawn in pulseaudios client.conf, pulseaudio stays disabled while i am playing the game and no other games seem to be able to access the sound card. i hope this is the most ideal way of gaming with low latency audio..
<Eickmeyer[m]> anden: Gaming and lowlatency audio don't mix. Ubuntu Studio is not made for gaming.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Your use case is not something we support.
<anden> i am not actually using ubuntu studio, like i said, i was recommended to ask here by the people in #ubuntu
<anden> they just said you have good knowledge with setting this up
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-controls | anden: All you need is this
<ubottu> anden: All you need is this: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<anden> can i achieve lower latency through jack than just using alsa directly?
<Eickmeyer[m]> That depends.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Most applications are configured to only use PulseAudio.
<anden> and if i get them to playback audio even when pulseaudio is running, it could still be delayed somehow?
<anden> i mean, because of pulseaudio, even though it is not running
<anden> of course there are any number of factors that can cause delay
<Eickmeyer[m]> There is always going to be SOME inherent delay if Pulsaudio is running. BUT, Ubuntu Studio Controls is the easiest way to start/stop Pulseaudio.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Of course, it uses Jack if it turns-off PulseAudio, but that's minimal overhead.
<anden> i see. well, i see in pavucontrols that it is unable to contact pulseaudio, while my game is running (with my above solution), so that should be an indicator that i got it to fully stop, and the fact that i can still hear the game should mean that it's running with lowest possible latency, i thought
<anden> i need to read up about jack though, i don't know much about it yet
<Eickmeyer[m]> Think of Jack as a patchbay/router. A good graphical patchbay is Patchage, or if you want audio plugins, there's Carla.
<anden> i see
<Eickmeyer[m]> I highly recommend asking more in #lau (Linux Audio Users). Your use case is beyond anything we really do here.
<anden> great, thanks for the advice!
<anden> and thanks for your time
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-17
<ciderbat> What midi sequencers do you guys like? I'm having trouble finding one that I want to use...
<OvenWerk1> ciderbat: I am probably not the best person to answer...
<OvenWerk1> but which ones have you tried?
<OvenWerk1> the ones I know about: qtraktor, hydrogen, LMMS, seq24
<OvenWerk1> gsequencer, midish (text), freebrith, muse, rosegarden, musescore
<OvenWerk1> I am sure there are more (I think there is a seq64 that is a fork or update to seq24) that I don't know about.
<ciderbat> I installed seq24, rosegarden, and have qtracktor, hydrogen, and LMMS
<ciderbat> problem is, I really miss the old tracker interface
<OvenWerk1> I am not sure what that would be like :) I tend to live recording
<ciderbat> and I wish I could use that when sequencing beats and basslines off my LADSPA and VST and LV2 stuff, but using Carla since it's easy to route into my DAW
<ciderbat> I've found a few that have what I want, but they are source-code only and the websites don't make the build instructions very clear
<OvenWerk1> which ones are those?
<ciderbat> I will look up gsequenser, muse, and freebirth, as I've not tried those yet
<ciderbat> uh, let me check
<OvenWerk1> those ones should just install with apt or any other sw installer
<ciderbat> crap I can't remember, and I guess i deleted the code dirs...
<ciderbat> I do like Non-Sequencer, but I can't seem to get the hang of it and the documentation is bizarre. Maybe I need -to look into it more
<OvenWerk1> non-stuff is harder to build for sure but not impossible
<ciderbat> I prefer video tutorials over reading the manual, and I can't find that for non-sequencer :/
<OvenWerk1> and you probably won't :)
<ciderbat> One problem I have these days is that most things have defaulted to piano-roll [thanks FL :P ] and I find that incredibly slow and tedious to use
<OvenWerk1>  Non-mixer (which you pretty much need to use non-seq) will only take the old ladspa and dssi plugins that nobody makes any more. in fact all of the good plugins from that era have been redone as LV2
<ciderbat> I don't want to use the mixer... I just want the sequencer to trigger the instruments and deal with the mixing in Mixbus. I did get it to work... I think i just found documentation that's better than what the devs made, and I think I see one of the issues I was having [confusing channle and port signals]
<OvenWerk1> Ah, yaeh that would work.
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-19
<pkcbrandon> Hey, How's It Going Show #63 with Nicole Schoenholz
<veremitz> o,O
<Eickmeyer> !ot | pkcbrandon:
<ubottu> pkcbrandon:: #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<theteju> good evening everyone.
<theteju> I am an educator and in desperate need for a screencast recorder.
<theteju> I am currently on debian , I tried.. three different softwares but unable to record screen and audio together
<theteju> i can record, audio through audacity and screen through Vokoscreen
<theteju> please help
<theteju> I need something that works out of the box
<Christoffer[m]> How can I join the ubuntu studio community and get a nice icon thing for the ubu-stu channels (In Matrix)?
<Christoffer[m]> +ubuntu-studio:matrix.org
<Christoffer[m]> Seems like you have to be invited
<OvenWerks> not sure, I just use irc
<OvenWerks> (in a text terminal even)
<Christoffer[m]> It's ficed :D
<Christoffer[m]>  * It's fixed :D
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-20
<sakrecoer[m]> This affecting Studio aswell?
<sakrecoer[m]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-oem-osp1/+bug/1864061
<sakrecoer[m]> reluctant to upgrade since it broke my ubuntu-mate machine's playback..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1864061 in linux (Ubuntu Eoan) "PCI/internal sound card not detected" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<BitterSapphic> Hi! I was having some problems getting a storage drive from a windows OS working in read-write. Is this a good place to ask? I searched online but I couldn't get any solution to work
<vlt> BitterSapphic: The general #ubuntu channel might be more appropriate. You could have a look at the pkg ntfs-3g.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: run the iso on a USB stick in live mode and try it out
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "徒 𝖘𝖊𝖙𝖙𝖔 セット🕸️🏴️: run the "> was going to ask if the iso conatined the 5.3.0-42-generic kernel... but of course it doesn't... it's another branch alltogether in Studio right? Lowlatency..?
<OvenWerks> The iso only has the lowlatency. To try generic use xubuntu
<OvenWerks> you can also try liquorix on you present setup as it is always the latest kernel.
<LulatheSpaceship> welcomr the ubuntu studio users ;p
<Eickmeyer> LulatheSpaceship: Do you have a support question?
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-21
<craigbass76> I just downloaded a kit from Hydrogren's Sourceforge page, and stuck it where it goes (/usr/shar/.....) but what's the trick for extracting it?
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: Why do that when we have hydrogen in the repos?
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: Also, we don't support downloading/compiling outside of the Ubuntu repos.
<craigbass76> Eickmeyer, no, not the program, just a kit
<Eickmeyer> Ohhhhhh
<Eickmeyer> You should be able to put it somewhere in your home folder.
<Eickmeyer> I'd check in #lau, I don't use hydrogen except for testing stuff.
<Eickmeyer> (Linux Audio Users)
<craigbass76> Huh... I didn't know there was such a room.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, #hydrogen is a thing but there's only one person in there and he's also in #lau.
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-22
<Turdlar5000> hi - regarding sooperlooper: i can't seem to get audio output from sooperlooper, even though i see activity in the "out" bare at the bottom when a loop is running. i know that audio works like it should, as i can paly live from my midi keyboard through yoshimi without problems
<Turdlar5000> i tried plugging sooperlooper to a lot of different things in jack audio connection kit and ALSA seqiencer, but i cant really seem to figure out how to get sooperlooper to output sound
<Turdlar5000> i guess my specific question is: do i connect sooperlooper to something specific in QjackCtl?
<SPiRaL80> Hi!
<Guest16577> hello
